# Τραγουδιστές και φοροδιαφυγή: μια σχέση πάθους



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

Αποκαλυπτικός ο πίνακας μέσου δηλωθέντος εισοδήματος (προς το τέλος του άρθρου).

Κουφάλα Σουλτάνε, είμαστε πιο ξύπνιοι από εσένα (και από τους μαλάκες που πληρώνουν κανονικά).

Α, και εδώ, τι δήλωσαν επώνυμοι καλλιτέχνες (δεν ξέρω από ποια πρωτογενή πηγή προέρχεται ο πίνακας, γραφιστικά ίσως από τα ΝΕΑ).

Mod: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάντε και μια αναφορά /περίληψη / σχόλιο στο κείμενό σας, για τους τεμπέληδες που δεν θέλουν να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν στήλες πινάκων...


Η ουσία είναι ότι δεκάδες κατηγορίες ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών δήλωσαν κατά μέσο όρο ποσά λίγο κάτω ή λίγο πάνω από το αφορολόγητο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, και εδώ, τι δήλωσαν επώνυμοι καλλιτέχνες (δεν ξέρω από ποια πρωτογενή πηγή προέρχεται ο πίνακας, γραφιστικά ίσως από τα ΝΕΑ).



Το ότι η Βίση και άλλοι δηλώνουν τόσα λίγα εμένα μου λέει ένα: όφσορ. 
Σε συνδυασμό με τη μηδέν ακίνητη περιουσία, είναι η πιο λογική εξήγηση. 
Συγχαρητήρια στο λογιστή της. 

ΥΓ Για το άλλο πρέπει να το διαβάσω καλύτερα και θα σχολιάσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ότι η Βίση και άλλοι δηλώνουν τόσα λίγα εμένα μου λέει ένα: όφσορ.
> Σε συνδυασμό με τη μηδέν ακίνητη περιουσία, είναι η πιο λογική εξήγηση.
> Συγχαρητήρια στο λογιστή της.
> 
> ΥΓ Για το άλλο πρέπει να το διαβάσω καλύτερα και θα σχολιάσω.


Μα το διάβασα και στη διατύπωση της είδησης: 
Η Α.Β. δήλωσε ως προσωπικό εισόδημα μόλις 3.223,86 ευρώ, ωστόσο είναι γνωστό ότι αμείβεται μέσω εταιρειών.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μα το διάβασα και στη διατύπωση της είδησης:
> Η Α.Β. δήλωσε ως προσωπικό εισόδημα μόλις 3.223,86 ευρώ, ωστόσο είναι γνωστό ότι αμείβεται μέσω εταιρειών.



Εγώ είδα μόνο τον πίνακα και ήταν εμφανές. Το θέμα είναι, αν αυτό που κάνει είναι νόμιμο, τότε δεν φοροδιαφεύγει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Είναι αδύνατον να μη φοροδιαφεύγει. Εφόσον κάνει φορολογική δήλωση εδώ, δείχνει ότι η ίδια είναι φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας. Ο τρόπος ζωής της δείχνει ότι οι αμοιβές της ήταν τεράστιες - από τη στιγμή που το εισόδημα αποκτήθηκε, είναι υποχρεωμένη να το δηλώσει. Αν την πλήρωσαν μέσω οφσόρ λίγο ενδιαφέρει, το θέμα είναι ότι υποχρεούται να αποδώσει φόρους εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το θέμα είναι, αν αυτό που κάνει είναι νόμιμο, τότε δεν φοροδιαφεύγει.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποιον τρόπο μπορεί να είναι νόμιμο να δηλώσει εισόδημα 3Κ από όσες εταιρείες και αν το διοχετεύει, αλλά αν είναι, τότε, πώς κατηγορούνται διάφοροι ότι αυτά τα λίγα που φαίνονται στις δηλώσεις τους δεν είναι το πραγματικό τους εισόδημα;


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι δεκάδες κατηγορίες ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών δήλωσαν κατά μέσο όρο ποσά λίγο κάτω ή λίγο πάνω από το αφορολόγητο.



Τώρα που το διάβασα πάλι, να πω ότι εκτός από την εύκολη ερμηνεία ότι φοροδιαφεύγουν οι πάντες, τα νούμερα ίσως μας δείχνουν και μια άλλη εικόνα της Ελλάδας που αρνούμαστε να δεχτούμε στη μανία που μας έχει πιάσει να αλληλοφαγωνόμαστε. Την εικόνα της υποαπασχόλησης. Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που έγινε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είτε γιατί δεν είχε άλλες επιλογές είτε γιατί νόμιζε ότι πραγματικά θα κατάφερνε κάτι. Και που βγάζει χαρτζιλίκι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Περί Βίσση: μα καλά, δεν καταλαβαίνετε πώς πληρώνεται κανείς μέσω εταιρίας και πώς φορολογείται η εταιρία; :curse::curse:
Η δήλωση για την εταιρία είναι διαφορετική από την ατομική δήλωση. Εδώ μας δίνουν τι δηλώνει η Βίσση- φορολογούμενη πολίτισσα, όχι η Βίσση- εταιρία. Προφανώς ο δημοσιογράφος δεν κάθισε να ψάξει τις εταιρίες, και δεν ξέρω κιόλας αν έχει πρόσβαση εύκολα κανείς σε αυτά τα στοιχεία από την εφορία. 
Οπότε ψυχραιμία, πριν αρχίσουμε να λέμε ότι η Βίσση φοροδιαφεύγει ας ξεκινήσουμε με το προφανές: δεν έχουμε τη σωστή εικόνα της φορολόγησης της Βίσση. Με το μαλακό οι κορώνες αγανάκτησης (ναι, Παλάβρα, εσένα κοιτάζω).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα που το διάβασα πάλι, να πω ότι εκτός από την εύκολη ερμηνεία ότι φοροδιαφέυγουν οι πάντες, τα νούμερα ίσως μας δείχνουν και μια άλλη εικόνα της Ελλάδας που αρνούμαστε να δεχτούμε στη μανία που μας έχει πιάσει να αλληλοφαγωνόμαστε. Την εικόνα της υποαπασχόλησης. Ο ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας που έγινε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας είτε γιατί δεν είχε άλλες επιλογές έιτε γιατί νόμιζε ότι πραγματικά θα καταφερνε κάτι. Και που βγάζει χαρτζιλίκι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.


Αυτή η ερμηνεία θα είχε πιθανότητες να ισχύει εάν η παρούσα εικόνα συνεισφοράς στα φορολογικά έσοδα διέφερε από εκείνη της περιόδου των παχέων αγελάδων. Δεν διαφέρει όμως.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Αυτή η ερμηνεία θα είχε πιθανότητες να ισχύει εάν η παρούσα εικόνα συνεισφοράς στα φορολογικά έσοδα διέφερε από εκείνη της περιόδου των παχέων αγελάδων. Δεν διαφέρει όμως.



Δεν έχω στοιχεία πέρα από αυτά του άρθρου, το οποίο δεν αναφέρει προηγούμενα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

@SBE. Όχι, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να φορολογείται μια εταιρεία χωρίς να δημιουργεί έσοδα για τον ιδιοκτήτη/μέτοχο/διαχειριστή/γουοτέβερ της. Ας κάνω μια προσπάθεια και μου εξηγείς πού κάνω λάθος (και κάποια στιγμή, θα γίνουν κι αυτά ανεξάρτητο νήμα):

Έστω η μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία «Ζούμε-για-να-φροντίζουμε-τον-δόκτορα» που έχει σκοπό στο καταστατικό της να μου παρέχει διαμονή, τροφή και επίπεδο ζωής ανάλογο με τα εφτά δοκτοράτα μου. Δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι νόμιμος σκοπός, αλλά ας πούμε πως είναι. Εισπράττει λοιπόν τα ποσοστά από τα έργα και τις ημέρες μου και με αυτά πληρώνει τις βίλλες και τις διακοπές μου, τα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια και τα σαλέ μου στην Ελβετία και άλλα τέτοια μικροέξοδα. Είναι τόσο μάγκας μάλιστα ο λογιστής, που (αφού πληρώνει νόμιμους φόρους κ.λπ.) τα φέρνει ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά.

Τι πουλάει αυτή η εταιρεία; Μα είπαμε, τα δικαιώματά μου. Και πώς τα απέκτησε; Δια δωρεάς είπατε; χα-χα-χα! Πρέπει να με πληρώνει ως άτομο για να αποκτήσει τα δικαιώματά μου, και μάλιστα με εύλογο ποσό, αλλιώς πρόκειται για _ολοφάνερη περίπτωση φοροδιαφυγής_ και τα πάντα πέφτουν σαν τραπουλόχαρτα στον πρώτο έλεγχο.

Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος; Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, αν συμμετέχεις σε μια εταιρεία χαμηλού επιπέδου, π.χ. Ο.Ε., τα έσοδα της εταιρείας που αναλογούν στο ποσοστό της συμμετοχής σου πιστώνονται κατά το 50% στην εταιρεία και το άλλο 50% ως ατομικό σου εισόδημα. Πόσο διαφορετική είναι η εταιρεία της Βίσση; Είναι ανώνυμη εταιρεία; Και η Βίσση είναι υπάλληλος της εταιρείας που αμείβεται με μισθό 3.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο; Όταν τραγουδάει, προφανώς δεν τραγουδάει η εταιρεία, τραγουδάει το άτομο Βίσση. Τι αμοιβή παίρνει αυτό το άτομο -- από οποιονδήποτε: από την εταιρεία της, από τους ιδιοκτήτες νυχτερινών κέντρων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Είναι αδύνατον να μη φοροδιαφεύγει. Εφόσον κάνει φορολογική δήλωση εδώ, δείχνει ότι η ίδια είναι φορολογικός κάτοικος Ελλάδας. Ο τρόπος ζωής της δείχνει ότι οι αμοιβές της ήταν τεράστιες - από τη στιγμή που το εισόδημα αποκτήθηκε, είναι υποχρεωμένη να το δηλώσει. Αν την πλήρωσαν μέσω οφσόρ λίγο ενδιαφέρει, το θέμα είναι ότι υποχρεούται να αποδώσει φόρους εδώ.


Με όλον τον σεβασμό, κάνεις λάθος. Δεν φοροδιαφεύγει — αλλά φοροαποφεύγει νομίμως. Ισχύουν τα όσα γράφει η SBE στο #40. Φυσικά και η/οι εταιρία/ες ΔΕΝ είναι προσωπική/ές (άκου εκεί ΟΕ!) —εκτός και αν ΔΕΝ είναι εταίρος η ίδια—, αλλά κεφαλαιουχική/ές — και μάλιστα θυγατρική/ές της εξωχώριας. Φυσικά και έτσι κάνουν όλοι οι έχοντες όπου γης — κι απορώ γιατί ενίστασθε. Τα χρήματα τα κράτη δεν προσδοκούν να τα πάρουν από τους ενλόγω μέσω της άμεσης φορολόγησης (αφού τα ίδια τα κράτη έχουν επιτρέψει όλους αυτούς τους μηχανισμούς σύννομης φοροαποφυγής), αλλά μέσω της φορολογίας της κατανάλωσης (βλ. ΦΠΑ κττ) — η οποία στην περίπτωσή τους είναι εξόχως αξιοσημείωτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Ένας (πατροπαράδοτος) τρόπος φοροδιαφυγής υπάρχει για τους καλλιτέχνες: ότι απλούστατα δεν δηλώνουν όλα όσα παίρνουν. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος είναι μαύρα, και αυτό δήλωσε και ο πρόεδρος του σωματείου τους, Γ. Γερολυμάτος. Οι ιδιοκτήτες των νυχτερινών κέντρων "πένονται", και ανάλογα ψίχουλα εμφανίζονται ότι δίνουν στους καλλιτέχνες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Για λεπτομέρειες ρώτα το λογιστή σου, δόκτορα. 
Διορθώνω κάτι που είπα πιο πάνω: η εταιρία δεν είναι απαραίτητα οφσόρ, μπορεί να είναι κανονικότατη ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ κλπ με έδρα την Ελλάδα. Και να πληρώνει εταιρικούς φόρους. 

Όσο για το πώς δουλεύουν αυτά, ιδού οι γενικές γραμμές, χωρίς να ξέρω τις ιδιαιτερότητες του ελληνικού φορολογικού συστήματος: Όλη η ακίνητη και κινητή περιουσία σου ανήκει στην εταιρία, όλες οι πληρωμές από τη δουλειά σου πάνε στην εταιρία και όλα σου τα έξοδα είναι εταιρικά έξοδα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι οι εταιρίες χρειάζονται και χαρτί τουαλέτας και χαρτί για τον εκτυπωτή, οπότε το λογαριασμό στο σουπερμάρκετ άνετα τον δικαιολογείς σα λογαριασμό εταιρίας. Εσύ εισπράττεις μισθό από την εταιρία ίσο με το κατώτατο ημερομίσθιο, το δηλώνεις και πληρώνεις εισφορές και φόρους. 
Με τις οφσόρ είναι πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα και χρειάζεσαι νομική- λογιστική βοήθεια. 
Στο ΗΒ σε ενημερώνει κι η ίδια η εφορία ότι αν είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ίσως σε συμφέρει καλύτερα να φτιάξεις μια εταιρία (όχι όφσορ) και όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που ξέρω που έχουν τακτικό εισόδημα αυτό κάνουν. Στην Ελλάδα ίσως δεν είναι τόσο απλό ώστε να συμφέρει τον μικροεπαγγελματία, αλλά σίγουρα συμφέρει τους μεγαλοεπαγγελματίες. 
Ένας επιχειρηματίας που ξέρω είχε τρεις τέτοιες εταιρίες (όχι όλες όφσορ) και είχε έξι ιχ, σπίτι στην Εκάλη, βίλλα σε νησί, κότερο κλπ και πλήρωνε τον εαυτό του το βασικό μισθό και έβαζε ακόμα και τα κοσμήματα που αγόραζε για δώρα σαν εταιρικές επενδύσεις σε συλλεκτικά αντικείμενα. Δεν ήταν παράνομος. Ανήθικος ίσως, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα και πρέπει να τα ξεχωρίζουμε. Δες κι εδώ.

ΥΓ Εταιρία παροχής ωδικών υπηρεσιών. Μπορεί να προσλαμβάνει και καμιά άγνωστη τραγουδίστρια και να την στέλνει να τραγουδάει στα πανηγύρια ωρομίσθια.
ΥΓ2 Πώς ανήκει η περιουσία σου στην εταιρία; Ή τη μεταβιβάζεις ή φτιάχνεις την εταιρία πριν αποκτήσεις. Ο επιχειρηματίας του παραδείγματος ξεκίνησε της εταιρίες παράλληλα με την ίδρυση της κύριας επιχείρησής του, πριν αποκτήσει έξι ιχ κλπ. Και στο κάτω κάτω, μπορεί να πουλήσεις ή να μεταβιβάσεις τα προσωπικά σου περιουσιακά στοιχεία και να μείνεις με τίποτα, ενώ παράλληλα η εταιρία σου αγοράζει αλλού, άλλα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Διορθώνω κάτι που είπα πιο πάνω: η εταιρία δεν είναι απαραίτητα οφσόρ, μπορεί να είναι κανονικότατη ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ κλπ με έδρα την Ελλάδα.


Επειδή με τις εταιρίες ένας επιχειρηματίας δεν επιθυμεί να ρυθμίσει μόνον θέματα φορολογικής ύλης αλλά και όρια στο liability, η συνήθης πρακτική είναι υπεράκτια/ες που αποκτά/ούν ελληνική/ές θυγατρική/ές (εξ ορισμού Α.Ε.) και αυτή/ές η/οι Α.Ε. γίνεται/ονται εταίρος/οι σε Μ.ΕΠΕ, ΕΠΕ & ΑΕ οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους διαχειρίζονται τις εν Ελλάδι εργασίες.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν φοροδιαφεύγει — αλλά φοροαποφεύγει νομίμως.


Δεν την καταλαβαίνω αυτήν τη διάκριση και δεν μου φαίνεται χρήσιμη. Αλλάζει κάτι αν πούμε πως φοροδιαφεύγει νομίμως; 



SBE said:


> Δεν ήταν παράνομος. Ανήθικος ίσως, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα και πρέπει να τα ξεχωρίζουμε. Δες κι εδώ.


Ωραία, να τα ξεχωρίσουμε εννοιολογικά, αλλά στο διά ταύτα τι αλλάζει; Απλώς το «φταίνε οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί που δεν πιάνουν τον φοροφυγά Χ» μετατρέπεται σε «φταίνε τα νομικά παραθυράκια που επιτρέπουν στον Χ να φοροδιαφεύγει νομίμως». Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξει, αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για την ουσία του πράγματος, η οποία είναι ότι εγώ αποδίδω στο δημόσιο ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό των πενιχρών εσόδων μου, ενώ ο Χ αποδίδει ένα πολύ μικρότερο ποσοστό των πολύ μεγαλύτερων εσόδων του. Όλα τα άλλα είναι technicalities.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δεν την καταλαβαίνω αυτήν τη διάκριση και δεν μου φαίνεται χρήσιμη. Αλλάζει κάτι αν πούμε πως φοροδιαφεύγει νομίμως;


Δεν υπάρχει «νόμιμη φοροδιαφυγή». Νόμιμοι τρόποι μείωσης ή ελαχιστοποίησης της φορολογητέας ύλης, φυσικά και υπάρχουν — αυτή είναι η κατά σύμβαση λεγόμενη «φοροαποφυγή». http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%AE%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1&p=81599&viewfull=1#post81599


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

Δεν εννοούσα προφανώς ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά της ορολογίας σε νομοτεχνικό επίπεδο. Εννοούσα ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά ως προς το ηθικό, πολιτικό και οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα. Και ο φοροδιαφεύγων και ο φοροαποφεύγων μειώνουν τη συνεισφορά τους στα δημόσια έσοδα, αυξάνοντας την προσωπική τους περιουσία. Το ότι ο πρώτος το κάνει παράνομα και ο δεύτερος νόμιμα είναι -επαναλαμβάνομαι- technicality. Μπορεί να δικαιολογούν τον εαυτό τους (ή και να δικαιολογούνται πραγματικά) και ο μεν και ο δε. Ξέρω φοροφυγάδες που επιχειρηματολογούν για το πόσο άδικη είναι η φορολόγηση από ένα διαλυμένο κράτος που δεν προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες το πληρώνουμε, άρα και για το πόσο θεμιτή ηθικά είναι η φοροδιαφυγή τους. Αντίστοιχες δικαιολογίες δεν είναι και οι λεπτεπίλεπτες βουλγαράκειες διακρίσεις των φοροαποφευγόντων;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ξέφυγε πολύ το νήμα, έτσι; Μπήκαμε στην ανηθικότητα του συστήματος ολόκληρου και απέχουμε πολύ από τους Μαραθώνες. [Αυτά τα λέω επειδή τα μηνύματα βρίσκονταν στο νήμα για τους Μαραθώνες.] Ας υπογραμμιστεί ωστόσο πόσο εύκολα μπορούμε να καταδικάσουμε τους ξένους και τους ντόπιους εμποράκους που φοροδιαφεύγουν και είναι παράνομοι, όταν ένας τραγουδιστής μπορεί μέσα σε ένα βράδυ να κρύψει άλλα τόσα ή να καλύψει «νόμιμα» άλλα τόσα. Εγώ δεν προβλέπω να ζήσω τόσα χρόνια που να δω να μπαίνει σε αυτά τα πράγματα κάποια ισορροπία. Ας καταφέρουμε να μην τρώνε οι φτωχοί και ξύλο αποπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά ως προς το ηθικό, πολιτικό και οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα. [...] Το ότι ο πρώτος το κάνει παράνομα και ο δεύτερος νόμιμα είναι -επαναλαμβάνομαι- technicality.


Ένας οδηγός σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι παραβιάζοντας κόκκινο κι ένας άλλος σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι κινούμενος κανονικά. Το ότι ο πρώτος το έκανε παρανομώντας και ο δεύτερος μη-παρανομώντας είναι τελικά απλώς και μόνον technicality; Για τον γονιό πάντως του μικρού παιδιού δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει διαφορά ως προς το αποτέλεσμα. Όμως ο Νόμος το βλέπει αλλιώς. Και, μετά από τόσα χρόνια που ισχύει αυτό, μάλλον δεν πρέπει να προσκρούει στο κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα, υποθέτω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ένας οδηγός σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι παραβιάζοντας κόκκινο κι ένας άλλος σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι κινούμενος κανονικά.


Συγγνώμη, Ζαζ, αλλά θα πρέπει να μπορείς και μόνος σου να ανιχνεύσεις ότι δεν συγκρίνεις καθόλου ίδια πράγματα. Χωρίς να μιλήσουμε για πουλημένες ηγεσίες, μπορεί να φταίει μόνο ο ανταγωνισμός, πάντως το ότι βελτιώνεται συνεχώς το φορολογικό καθεστώς των πλουσίων μέσα από διάφορα λογιστικά κόλπα όπως οι όφσορ, είναι μια ανωμαλία. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι το κανονικό εδώ (σαν την κανονική οδήγηση). Δεν σκοτώνονται η ισορροπία και η δικαιοσύνη από κάτι κανονικό. Ούτε βέβαια αποδεχόμαστε αυτή την αδικία επειδή ισχύει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Την αποδεχόμαστε επειδή μόνο διεθνώς μπορεί να διορθωθεί κάποτε, και κανένας (υποθέτω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) δεν θέλει να ζήσει στην Αλβανία του Χότζα για να μη ζει αυτή την αδικία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

*The White House: The Buffet Rule*


----------



## pidyo (Sep 10, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον παράδειγμα. Η κύρια διαφορά με τη φορολογία έγκειται στην πρόθεση του νομοθέτη. Στην περίπτωση των οδηγών, ο κανόνας που θεσπίζει το κοινωνικό σύνολο δια των εκπροσώπων του έχει στόχο το γενικό καλό. Στην περίπτωση της φορολόγησης, ο κανόνας (αν κρίνουμε από το αποτέλεσμα) δεν έχει τον ίδιο στόχο. Με άλλα λόγια, εγώ θα έγραφα τον νόμο με πεζό. :) Lex iniusta non est lex.

Edit: Ωχ, με πρόλαβαν άλλοι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Ζαζ: Κύπρος. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα οφσόρ εταιρία με έδρα εκεί η εταιρία Κύπριας καλλιτέχνιδος κάτοικου Ελλάδας. 

Στο ζήτημα του ηθικού: στα σχόλια του λινκ στο e-lawyer που έδωσα πιο πάνω αναφέρει κάποιος τη μοιχεία, ανήθικη για πολλούς, παράνομη όχι. Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, η Βίσση, μια που την αναφέρουμε, αν είναι εντάξει φορολογικά δεν μπορεί να διωχθεί για φοροδιαφυγή. Τα παράπονά μας θα πρέπει να είναι για το φορολογικό σύστημα που αφήνει παραθυράκια. 
Αλλά ας σκεφτούμε πρώτα ότι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που το κράτος επιτρέπει στις επιχειρήσεις να λειτουργούν έτσι και ο λόγος δεν είναι πάντα η κλοπή του δημοσίου χρήματος . Και προφανώς ο νόμος δε φτιάχτηκε για τη Βίσση αλλά για την Έρικσον και την ΑΓΕΤ (υπάρχει ακόμα η ΑΓΕΤ;). Νομίζω κιόλας ότι απλώς έχουμε υιοθετήσει τη νομοθεσία της ΕΕ όπως είχε, με μικροαλλαγές, γιατί το ζήτημα των οφσορ τους απασχολεί όλους.
Κι όπως έχει συμβεί κι άλλες φορές στις συζητήσεις μας, μπορεί να διαπιστώσουμε ότι η νομοθεσία δεν είναι ίσως τόσο παράλογη όσο νομίζουμε, αλλά παρασυρόμαστε από την γενικότερη έλλειψη ενημέρωσης, από τις βλακείες που λέει ο καθένας που έχει ένα μικρόφωνο μπροστά του και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι με αυτή τη λίστα εκτίμησα τον Πλούταρχο κι έχασα πάσα ιδέα για τη Γαλάνη, κι άμα ξανασκάσω έστω και ένα ευρώ να τη δω ζωντανά να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη - που οι τιμές στο μπουκάλι στις μουσικές σκηνές ήταν σχεδόν ίδιες με τα μπουζούκια! Και έχει και μούτρα να μιλάει για το πολιτικό σύστημα! :curse: 

Όσο για τη Βίσση, θυμάμαι μια ανεκδίηγητη συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει πριν χρόνια σε ένα κλικοειδές περιοδικό, όπου δήλωνε πόσο πππππππππππολύ μισεί τους Τούρκους, κι όταν τη ρώτησαν «τι γίνονται οι εισπράξεις σου από τις πωλήσεις στην Τουρκία;» είχε «κοιτάξει λυπημένη το πάτωμα» και είχε δηλώσει «δεν ξέρω πού πάνε αυτά τα λεφτά, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει». 

Όσο για τα περί φοροαποφυγής: προφανώς υπάρχει, ωστόσο είναι γνωστό σε όλους τους μουσικούς και άλλους εργαζόμενους σε νυχτερινά κέντρα ότι οι συναλλαγές γίνονται ως επί το πλείστον μαύρες, και ότι τα συμβόλαια (αν υπάρχουν) των καλλιτεχνών γράφουν ποσά πολύ χαμηλότερα από αυτά που παίρνουν στ' αλήθεια. Πράγματι, δεν έχουμε σωστή εικόνα φορολόγησης της Βίσση (μην κοιτάς, ζαλίστηκα ), ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αναλωνόμαστε σε συζητήσεις για το προφανές.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Μήπως ο Πλούταρχος δηλώνει τα μισά, νομίζοντας οτι επειδή ήδη δηλώνει αρκετά είναι εντάξει;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Αυτονόμησα τη συζήτηση (αν δεν σας αρέσει ο τίτλος, ακούω προτάσεις )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ενδιαφέρον παράδειγμα. Η κύρια διαφορά με τη φορολογία έγκειται στην πρόθεση του νομοθέτη. Στην περίπτωση των οδηγών, ο κανόνας που θεσπίζει το κοινωνικό σύνολο δια των εκπροσώπων του έχει στόχο το γενικό καλό. Στην περίπτωση της φορολόγησης, ο κανόνας (αν κρίνουμε από το αποτέλεσμα) δεν έχει τον ίδιο στόχο. Με άλλα λόγια, εγώ θα έγραφα τον νόμο με πεζό. :) Lex iniusta non est lex.


Το ίδιο ζητούμενο (δηλ. το γενικό καλό) έχει θεωρητικά κι ο νόμος που επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία οντοτήτων προς επιχειρηματική αξιοποίηση οι οποίες (οντότητες) είναι διακριτές από την περιουσία τού επενδυτή κι επομένως την προστατεύουν σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία το επιχειρηματικό εγχείρημα αποτύχει. Η θεωρία της προαγωγής του γενικού καλού μέσω της τόνωσης της επιχειρηματικότητας είναι ότι έτσι δημιουργούνται θέσεις εργασίας και προστιθέμενη αξία. Στην πράξη, όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε σύστημα, υπάρχουν και αυτοί που το εκμεταλλεύονται παρασιτικά (δηλ. χωρίς να είναι γνήσια δικαιούχοι των συναφών ευεργετημέτων του) ή καταχρηστικά.

Η αλήθεια, ωστόσο, για τον τυπικό bona fide επιχειρηματία είναι τούτη: Το κράτος αυτοανακηρύσσεται μέτοχος στα κέρδη τού επιχειρηματία (μέσω της άμεσης φορολογίας της εταιρικής οντότητας), ενώ αν το εγχείρημα αποδειχθεί ζημιογόνο κι ο επιχειρηματίας χάσει τα λεφτά του τότε το κράτος ΔΕΝ είναι μέτοχος (δηλ. δεν συμμετέχει στη ζημία) αλλά συνεχίζει να φορολογεί τον επιχειρηματία για την υπόλοιπη περιουσία του και εμμέσως για όλη του την κατανάλωση (είτε αυτή γίνεται μέσω προσωπικών είτε μέσω εταιρικών διαύλων) διαμέσου του ΦΠΑ.

Τα ίδια ισχύουν παντού στον κόσμο, κι όποτε ακούω παπαρούνες τού στιλ «εξαγγελίες που θα τα εξαλείψουν όλα αυτά τα δαιμονοποιημένα» πνίγομαι στα γέλια, διότι απλούστατα θα συνεπάγονταν την εγκατάλειψη απ' την Ελλάδα του παγκοσμίου τρόπου επιχειρηματικής λειτουργίας. Το εάν βέβαια αυτός ο τρόπος είναι ο δικαιότερος δυνατός, είναι μια άλλη, μεγάλη συζήτηση — με πολλές παραμέτρους. Επίσης, ούτε το γεγονός ότι στην πράξη υπάρχουν κακόπιστοι ή παμπόνηροι εκμεταλλευτές αυτού του συστήματος σημαίνει ότι η κατάργησή του αποτελεί μονόδρομο — για τον ίδιον ακριβώς λόγο που κανείς σας δεν σκέφτηκε να μην υπάρχουν πχ καθόλου γιατροί ή εφοριακοί επειδή κάποιοι απ' αυτούς είναι απατεώνες ή επίορκοι.



SBE said:


> Ζαζ: Κύπρος. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα οφσόρ εταιρία με έδρα εκεί η εταιρία Κύπριας καλλιτέχνιδος κάτοικου Ελλάδας.


Αν πρόσεξες μίλησα _γενικά_ για το πώς χρησιμοποιούνται οι υπεράκτιες εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα, κι όχι μόνον για τη Βίσση. Και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα τυχαίνει να έχω και μπόλικη προσωπική εμπειρία. Αλλά, ναι — η Βίσση μπορεί κανονικά και με τον νόμο να χρησιμοποιεί το ευνοϊκότερο φορολογικό καθεστώς τής Κύπρου χωρίς να μπορεί κανείς τα της προσάψει τίποτα.



SBE said:


> Κι όπως έχει συμβεί κι άλλες φορές στις συζητήσεις μας, μπορεί να διαπιστώσουμε ότι [...] παρασυρόμαστε από την γενικότερη έλλειψη ενημέρωσης, από τις βλακείες που λέει ο καθένας που έχει ένα μικρόφωνο μπροστά του και άλλα πολλά.


Ακριβώς έτσι.



SBE said:


> Μήπως ο Πλούταρχος δηλώνει τα μισά, νομίζοντας οτι επειδή ήδη δηλώνει αρκετά είναι εντάξει;


Καμία σχέση. Άλλο πράμα η αντικειμενική αξία των περιουσιακών στοιχείων κάποιου, κι άλλο το ετήσιο εισόδημά του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Περί Πλούταρχου: δεν αναφερόμουν στα ακίνητά του αλλά στα έσοδά του. Μπορεί να βγάζει τα διπλά από αυτά που δήλωσε και απλώς τα υπόλοιπα να είναι κάτω απ'το τραπέζι. Και μ'αυτό θέλω να πω ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να πούμε μπράβο σε κανέναν. 

Κι αν ήμουνα φοροτεχνικός κι έβλεπα την είδηση ίσως να πήγαινα να προσφέρω τις υπηρεσίες μου στον Πλούταρχο με το αζημίωτο, φυσικά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2012)

A, OK, τώρα κατάλαβα.

ΥΓ Ούτ' εγώ θα 'λεγα «μπράβο» στον Πλούταρχο, αλλά «ξέρω έναν καλό φοροτεχνικό».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το ίδιο ζητούμενο (δηλ. το γενικό καλό) έχει θεωρητικά κι ο νόμος που επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία οντοτήτων προς επιχειρηματική αξιοποίηση οι οποίες (οντότητες) είναι διακριτές από την περιουσία τού επενδυτή κι επομένως την προστατεύουν σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία το επιχειρηματικό εγχείρημα αποτύχει. Η θεωρία της προαγωγής του γενικού καλού μέσω της τόνωσης της επιχειρηματικότητας είναι ότι έτσι δημιουργούνται θέσεις εργασίας και προστιθέμενη αξία. Στην πράξη, όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε σύστημα, υπάρχουν και αυτοί που το εκμεταλλεύονται παρασιτικά (δηλ. χωρίς να είναι γνήσια δικαιούχοι των συναφών ευεργετημέτων του) ή καταχρηστικά.


Ακριβώς αυτό είναι που χτυπάει άσχημα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Η φορολογία των επιχειρήσεων φτιάχτηκε για να τονωθεί η επιχειρηματικότητα και να δημιουργηθούν θέσεις εργασίας, όχι για να χρεώνει η κάθε κυρία Βίσση το χαρτί τουαλέτας του σπιτιού της και τον κηπουρό της ως έξοδα εταιρείας. 

Αυτό που δεν μας είπαν πάντως είναι τι δηλώνει ως έσοδα η εταιρεία της. Αφού οι μεγαλύτεροι φοροφυγάδες και από τους τραγουδιστές είναι οι ιδιοκτήτες των νυχτερινών κέντρων, είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι και οι εταιρείες των καλλιτεχνών θα δηλώνουν έσοδα πείνας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Τα έσοδα θα είναι ανάλογα των εξόδων αλλιώς δεν θα δικαιολογούνται τα έσοδα. 
Επίσης η εταιρία μπορεί να έχει έσοδα και από άλλες χώρες. Χώρες που δεν κάνουν ερωτήσεις :)
Δεν έχει όμως μεγάλο κίνητρο να κάνει εξυπηρέτηση στον ιδιοκτήτη του κέντρου, αφού ήδη φορολογείται ελαφρα. Αν κάνει την εξυπηρέτηση την κάνει για άλλους λόγους.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι με αυτή τη λίστα εκτίμησα τον Πλούταρχο κι έχασα πάσα ιδέα για τη Γαλάνη, κι άμα ξανασκάσω έστω και ένα ευρώ να τη δω ζωντανά να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη - που οι τιμές στο μπουκάλι στις μουσικές σκηνές ήταν σχεδόν ίδιες με τα μπουζούκια! Και έχει και μούτρα να μιλάει για το πολιτικό σύστημα! :curse:




Πάρε την απάντησή σου και μόκο. Κατάλαβες; Που πας να λασπώσεις υπολήψεις, αανοόητη! Η γυναίκα εξέδωσε _*εκτενής*_ ανακοίνωση!
Μα τι λες τώρα, ο μέγας και πολύς (pun intended και χέστηκα για την πολίτικαλ κορέκτνες) Κραουνάκης είχε βρει τη φάμπρικα να εισπράττει διπλή επιχορήγηση για την ΜΚΟ (!!!!!) σπείρα σπείρα, μα τι σπείρα, αλλάζοντας θέση στις λέξεις του τίτλου. Και μάλιστα είχε λαδώσει ενώ ήταν, λέει, νόμιμη επιχορήγηση. Τότε γιατί, ρε λεβέντη;
Άντε μη &*/#**@>με τους επαναστάτες του κώλου!

Αλλά γιατί το κουράζετε ρε παιδιά, και ειδικά εσύ βρε Πιδύ'μ' με τις λατινικούρες σου; Δεν το είπε και ο άλλος γίγας της πολιτικής; Ό,τι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό. Σικ ρε! (εμότικον: τεράστια σαρκάζουσα φατσάρα)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Να και η Αννούλα του χιονιά.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Και η γυναίκα η οποία έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά μέσα στο υπουργείο Εργασίας και η οποία πια έχει πάθει εγκεφαλικό γιατί και άλλοι έχουν πεθάνει δεν είναι όλοι καλά αυτοί που φάγανε. Διότι έρχεται κάποια στιγμή και η τιμωρία δεν έχει όνομα» είπε μεταξύ άλλων ο Σταμάτης Κραουνάκης.

Πηγή: Κραουνάκης: Έχω δώσει «μίζα» για να πάρω επιχορήγηση | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/54609#ixzz268emexs6

Φτύστε άφοβα. Το άτομο δεν καταλαβαίνει από τέτοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά και η/οι εταιρία/ες ΔΕΝ είναι προσωπική/ές (άκου εκεί ΟΕ!)...


 Κι όμως, η Βίσση έχει ΟΕ (και μια ΕΠΕ). Δεδομένου ότι εμφανίζεται με μηδέν ακίνητη περιουσία στο όνομά της, μάλλον μπορεί να είναι και στην ΟΕ ομόρρυθμος εταίρος. Τι να της πάρει η εφορία; Δεν έχει τίποτα η καημένη.

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε όλον τον κόσμο οι πάμπλουτοι καλλιτέχνες έχουν εταιρείες, αλλά είμαι περίεργη για το πώς λειτουργεί η φάμπρικα: Ας πούμε ότι εκατομμυριούχος τραγουδιστής δηλώνει ατομικό εισόδημα μηδέν, όπως οι κυρίες Βίσση και Γαλάνη: Με ποια μορφή λοιπόν εκταμιεύονται τα τεράστια ποσά που ξοδεύει για να ζει πολυτελώς; Αν έχουν βαφτιστεί μισθός, θα έπρεπε να δηλώνεται, σωστά; Πώς βγαίνουν από το ταμείο της εταιρείας τα λεφτά που ξοδεύει η κυρία Βίσση;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Αίσθηση προκάλεσαν τα χτεσινά δημοσιεύματα για τις απολαβές που δήλωσαν ή δεν δήλωσαν γνωστοί καλλιτέχνες, καθώς και οι μεγάλες διαφορές που παρατηρούνται ανάμεσα στα εισοδήματα μεγάλων σταρ της νύχτας. Κι αυτά είναι απλώς η κορυφή του παγόβουνου.

Οι διευκρινίσεις που έσπευσαν να κάνουν γνωστοί καλλιτέχνες όπως η Άννα Βίσση, ο Σάκης Ρουβάς, και ο Γιώργος Μαζωνάκης αποκαλύπτουν ένα μέρος μόνο του προβλήματος. Οι περισσότεροι καλλιτέχνες, απολύτως νομότυπα, καλύπτουν τις οικονομικές δραστηριότητες τους πίσω από εταιρείες που έχουν συστήσει, οι οποίες εισπράττουν τις αμοιβές τους από τα κέντρα και τα δισκογραφικά δικαιώματα. Στη συνέχεια, τα έσοδα αυτά συμψηφίζονται με κάθε λογής έξοδα και τελικά καταλήγουν να φορολογούνται έως και 25%. Ενώ αν τα δήλωναν στις προσωπικές φορολογικές δηλώσεις, όπως οι υπόλοιποι φορολογούμενοι, τότε ο φόρος θα έφτανε το 40%.

Επιπλέον, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Τα Νέα», το μαύρο χρήμα καλά κρατεί στην ελληνική νύχτα καθώς οι τραγουδιστές και ιδιαίτερα τα «μεγάλα ονόματα» έχουν μια σειρά από έσοδα τα οποία δεν δηλώνονται συνήθως πουθενά. Πρόκειται για μερίδια από τα λουλούδια, τις σαμπάνιες, την γκαρνταρόμπα αλλά και διαφημιστικά και χοροεσπερίδες. 

Ειδικότερα, τα πρώτα ονόματα της νύχτας παίρνουν ποσοστά επί των πωλήσεων των λουλουδιών που πωλούνται συνήθως προς 15 ευρώ το πιατάκι από φελιζόλ. Όσο πιο «ζημιάρης» είναι ο καλλιτέχνης, τόσο περισσότερα τα κέρδη του. Αρκεί να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ένας καλός πελάτης μπορεί να πληρώσει από 1500 έως 3000 ευρώ για λουλούδια για τα οποία φυσικά ποτέ δεν κόβεται απόδειξη. Μάλιστα -αναφέρουν «Τα Νέα»- οι μεγάλες φωνές έχουν προσωπικούς μετρ που παρακολουθούν πόσα λουλούδια πέφτουν στην πίστα ώστε να μην υπάρξει μετά «πρόβλημα» με τον ιδιοκτήτη του κέντρου.

Αντίστοιχα ποσοστά παίρνουν τα πρώτα ονόματα και από την γκαρνταρόμπα, όπου οι πελάτες δίνουν 5 ή και 10 ευρώ. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ένα μεγάλο κέντρο χωράει από 1000 έως και 5000 άτομα, τα ποσά είναι τεράστια. Και εδώ η απόδειξη είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση, καθώς δίδεται μόνο σε όσους πελάτες την ζητήσουν.

Ακόμα, τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά της νύχτας προχωρούν συχνά σε συμφωνίες με εταιρείες για να εμφανίζουν τις διαφημίσεις τους πάνω στα τραπέζια του κέντρου. Από τα σου-πλα ώς τα «καρτελάκια ρεζερβέ» αλλά και σε άλλα αντικείμενα -ειδικά στα πιο ζημιάρικα και προσοδοφόρα πρώτα τραπέζια- που τεχνηέντως εμφανίζονται στα τραπέζια άνθιζε μια νέα βιομηχανία διαφήμισης και φυσικά εσόδων για μαγαζάτορες αλλά και τραγουδιστές που έκαναν προφορική συμφωνία για το μερίδιο τους.

Τέλος, άλλες πηγές αδήλωτων εσόδων είναι οι αρπαχτές -ειδικά σε κέντρα της περιφέρειες που πληρώνουν στο χέρι- αλλά και οι χοροεσπερίδες. Ειδικά για τις τελευταίες, ο καλλιτέχνης που έφερνε στο μαγαζί έναν σύλλογο πληρωνόταν με ποσοστό κατά κεφαλήν. Εξτρα πηγή αδήλωτου εισοδήματος φυσικά είναι η εμφάνιση του καλλιτέχνη (συνήθως μικρότερου βεληνεκούς) σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις σε μπαρ και εστιατόρια όπου είτε κάνουν τους DJ είτε τα μέλη κριτικών επιτροπών σε διαγωνισμούς είτε απλώς... παραβρίσκονται. 

Όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα, το μέγεθος του μαύρου χρήματος που διακινούνταν ειδικά στις καλές μέρες στα νυχτερινά κέντρα ήταν τέτοιο που το «νυχτοκάματο» του καλλιτέχνη έβγαινε με μορφή τούβλων από 500ευρα.



Πηγή: «Ζημιάρηδες» τραγουδιστές – Φοροδιαφυγή από λουλούδια, σαμπάνιες και αρπαχτές | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/67194#ixzz268j7lLFW


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε όλον τον κόσμο οι πάμπλουτοι καλλιτέχνες έχουν εταιρείες, αλλά είμαι περίεργη για το πώς λειτουργεί η φάμπρικα: Ας πούμε ότι εκατομμυριούχος τραγουδιστής δηλώνει ατομικό εισόδημα μηδέν, όπως οι κυρίες Βίσση και Γαλάνη: Με ποια μορφή λοιπόν εκταμιεύονται τα τεράστια ποσά που ξοδεύει για να ζει πολυτελώς; Αν έχουν βαφτιστεί μισθός, θα έπρεπε να δηλώνεται, σωστά; Πώς βγαίνουν από το ταμείο της εταιρείας τα λεφτά που ξοδεύει η κυρία Βίσση;



Υποθέτω βαφτίζοντας τα πάντα εταιρικά έξοδα, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε. Πώς λέμε l'état, c'est moi; Ε, κατ' αναλογίαν, la firme c'est moi (ναι, Δαεμάνε, εδώ είναι το κατάλληλο σημείο για να ποστάρεις Φλωρινιώτη...)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

> Ζημιάρηδες» τραγουδιστές – Φοροδιαφυγή από λουλούδια, σαμπάνιες και αρπαχτές


Ακριβώς αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω: Ακόμα κι αν κάποιος καλλιτέχνης δεν έχει συστήσει εταιρεία για να φορολογείται (νομοτύπως) λιγότερο, πάλι συμμετέχει (καθόλου απρόθυμα, εννοείται) σε τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή που ξεκινάει από τους ιδιοκτήτες χώρων διασκέδασης και τους διοργανωτές.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Για να είμαστε λοιπόν δίκαιοι και να μην επιδιδόμαστε σε κυνήγι μαγισσών, οφείλει αυτός που έβγαλε στη φόρα αυτή τη λίστα με τις ατομικές δηλώσεις των καλλιτεχνών να βγάλει στη φόρα και την άλλη λίστα: Αυτά που ισχυρίζονται οι καλλιτέχνες ότι έχουν δηλώσει ως έσοδα από συμμετοχή σε εταιρείες. Εκεί μπορεί να δούμε ότι η κυρία Βίσση, που δήλωσε ατομικό εισόδημα 3.000, δήλωσε και εισόδημα από εταιρείες άλλες 100, 200 ή 300.000. Και τότε πραγματικά θα της ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη και θα κάνουμε έρανο να τη συνδράμουμε.

Ο Ρουβάς λέει π.χ. ότι εκτός από τις 67.000 τον χρόνο που δηλώνει ως ατομικό εισόδημα (μάλλον κορόιδο τον κόβω σε σχέση με τις κυρίες Βίσση και Γαλάνη -- πρέπει να τον βοηθήσουν να κάνει καλύτερο κουμάντο στο μέλλον), έχει πληρώσει και 1.200.000 σε φόρους με την εταιρεία του (ΕΠΕ) σε μια τετραετία. Συγγνώμη, αλλά μάλλον λίγα μου φαίνονται, αν τα δούμε σαν φορολογία κλίμακας 20%.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Υποθέτω βαφτίζοντας τα πάντα εταιρικά έξοδα, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε.


Φυσικά, επειδή υπάρχουν λεπτομερέστατες προδιαγραφές (μέχρι αηδίας, μερικές φορές) σε κάθε σοβαρό έλεγχο δεν στέκονται τα πάντα ως εταιρικά έξοδα (λογιστής μού είχε αποκαλύψει ότι πρόσωπο του ευρύτερου χώρου είχε περάσει στα επαγγελματικά έξοδα το σκάφος του, με τη δικαιολογία ότι τού χρειάζεται για τα βιντεοκλίπ που γυρίζει —ή περίπου έτσι, πέρασαν χρόνια, να μην καρφωνόμαστε κιόλας στις πηγές μας), και εκεί οφείλονται κάποια από τα τεράστια πρόστιμα που πέφτουν μετά από ελέγχους. Έχει ενδιαφέρον, τώρα που γίνεται (ξανά...) συζήτηση να καταργηθεί ο ΚΒΣ, πώς και, κυρίως, ποιος θα ορίζει την ακρίβεια αυτών των στοιχείων και δικαιολογητικών. Προφανώς, το θέμα είναι δύσκολο, αφού αφενός χρειάζεται απίστευτο ψείρισμα (πόσες τουαλέτες δικαιολογούνται για μια τραγουδίστρια; πόσοι σταθεροί και πόσοι φορητοί υπολογιστές για ένα σούπερ μάρκετ και πόσοι για ένα εκτελωνιστικό γραφείο; κλπ κλπ.) και αφετέρου αυτοματοποίηση ώστε να μην υπάρχουν περιθώρια συνδιαλλαγών με τους ελεγκτές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αρκεί να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ένας καλός πελάτης μπορεί να πληρώσει από 1500 έως 3000 ευρώ για λουλούδια για τα οποία φυσικά ποτέ δεν κόβεται απόδειξη.
> Πηγή: «Ζημιάρηδες» τραγουδιστές – Φοροδιαφυγή από λουλούδια, σαμπάνιες και αρπαχτές | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/node/67194#ixzz268j7lLFW


Καλημέρα. Έχουν αποθρασυνθεί οι αρθρογράφοι, αποθρασυνθήκαμε κι εμείς. Σε λίγο θα ζητάμε να φορολογούνται το εμπόριο των όπλων, η πορνεία, τα ναρκωτικά! Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε το πλήγμα στην επιχειρηματικότητα; 


(Καλά, πάω σε άλλα νήματα, μπας και βρω να πω κάτι πιο σοβαρό.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ...εδώ είναι το κατάλληλο σημείο για να ποστάρεις Φλωρινιώτη...)



Καλά, άσε, ποστάρω εγώ

Κώστας ΧΦλωρινιώτης _*Ουάντα Ναμέρα*_ (τι; δεν τη λένε έτσι; Ha! Think _again_) Λάιβ ιν Τσικάγκο, όχι παίζουμε ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Πρόσεξες και το Olimpic Flame πάνω στο βίντεο;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πρόσεξες και το Olimpic Flame πάνω στο βίντεο;



Απ' ό,τι είδα στο συνοδευτικό σχόλιο του Γιουτούμπη, ήταν το όνομα του κέντρου που εμφανίστηκε. Το '69!
Θεός; 
(Για να χαρεί και ο Νίκελ με τις απλογραφίες του ;) )

Εδιτ: ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΦΛΩΡΙΝΙΩΤΗΣ ΟΥΑΝΤΑ ΝΑΜΕΡΑ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ ΗΧΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΟΛΙΜΠΙΚ ΦΛΑΙΗΜ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΚΑΓΟ :clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Επειδή ανάλογου πνεύματος ανακοίνωση έβγαλε σήμερα και η Βανδή σχετικά με την ΕΠΕ της, επανέρχομαι ότι η μόνη δίκαιη αντιμετώπιση των καλλιτεχνών είναι να δημοσιοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία των εταιρειών τους, όχι μόνο των ατομικών τους δηλώσεων. Δηλαδή, τώρα νομίζουν ότι τάπωσαν την κοινή γνώμη με τις ανακοινώσεις τους περί εταιρειών, αλλά αν διαπιστώσουμε ότι ο τάδε απόλυτος σταρ του τραγουδιού, για παράδειγμα, δηλώνει για την εταιρεία του έσοδα μόνο 100.000 ευρώ, δεν θα είναι φανερό ότι παίρνει και μαύρα λεφτά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, τώρα νομίζουν ότι τάπωσαν την κοινή γνώμη με τις ανακοινώσεις τους περί εταιρειών, αλλά αν διαπιστώσουμε ότι ο τάδε απόλυτος σταρ του τραγουδιού, για παράδειγμα, δηλώνει για την εταιρεία του έσοδα μόνο 100.000 ευρώ, δεν θα είναι φανερό ότι παίρνει και μαύρα λεφτά;


Πρέπει να το πω με σαφέστερο τρόπο. Δεν υπάρχει _κανένας_ στο κύκλωμα από ένα επίπεδο και πάνω που να μην παίρνει και του κόσμου τα μαύρα λεφτά. Και να θέλει να κάνει αλλιώς δεν μπορεί, γιατί θα χαλάσει την πιάτσα! Άρα ένα κομμάτι των εσόδων πάντα θα μένει αδήλωτο. Το πόσο μεγάλο θα είναι αυτό, τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Και το ανέκδοτο:
Η Πέγκυ Ζήνα, τέλος, το 2008 εμφάνισε εισόδημα 79.231 ευρώ και το 2009, 125.682 ευρώ. Όσο για τη φερομένη ως φοροδιαφυγή 4,2 εκατ. ευρώ, την οποία δημοσιεύματα απέδωσαν στην ίδια και στον σύζυγό της - και παραγωγό - Γιώργο Λύρα (το ζεύγος, μέσω εκπροσώπου εταιρείας του, έχει δηλώσει ότι παρείχε εξηγήσεις στην αρμόδια φορολογική Αρχή), φαίνεται, σύμφωνα με πηγές, ότι διαπιστώθηκε αρχικά αναντιστοιχία μεταξύ των καταθέσεων που γίνονταν σχεδόν καθημερινά και των αναφερομένων στο συμβόλαιο της τραγουδίστριας ποσών.

Απορώ γιατί δεν μας λένε ότι άνοιξαν λογαριασμούς κι άλλων καλλιτεχνών για να δουν αν τα ποσά που κατατίθενται καθημερινά έχουν αναντιστοιχία με τα αναφερόμενα στα συμβόλαια. Κι αν η Πέγκυ Ζήνα έκρυψε 4 εκατομμύρια ευρώ μέσα σε δύο χρόνια, πόσα κρύβουν άλλοι με μεγαλύτερα νυχτοκάματα;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άρα ένα κομμάτι των εσόδων πάντα θα μένει αδήλωτο. Το πόσο μεγάλο θα είναι αυτό, τρέχα γύρευε.



Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά αυτοί δεν φορολογούνται με τεκμήρια; Ή τα σπίτια-αυτοκίνητα-σκάφη είναι στο όνομα της εταιρείας;


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Με ποια μορφή λοιπόν εκταμιεύονται τα τεράστια ποσά που ξοδεύει για να ζει πολυτελώς; Αν έχουν βαφτιστεί μισθός, θα έπρεπε να δηλώνεται, σωστά; Πώς βγαίνουν από το ταμείο της εταιρείας τα λεφτά που ξοδεύει η κυρία Βίσση;



Εδώ θα αρχίσω να φωνάζω. :curse:
Το είπαμε χτες εκατό φορές πώς γίνεται. Όχι, δεν παίρνουν μισθό ή παίρνουν το βασικό. Και μετά βάζουν σαν εταιρικά έξοδα όλες τις αγορές τους. Και τα ρούχα, και τα ταξίδια, και το κομμωτήριο, και το ταξί, και το ιχ και όλα. ΟΛΑ. Κι αν φαίνεται πολύπλοκο, γι'αυτό υπάρχουν οι λογιστές. 

Έχω μια φίλη που για ένα φεγγάρι έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά για έναν εφοπλιστή. Ο εφοπλιστής δεν είχε ούτε πορτοφόλι απάνω του. Η φίλη μου είχε μετρητά και πιστωτικές στο όνομα της εταιρίας και όποτε έπρεπε να πληρωθεί κάτι είτε ζήταγε να πάει ο λογαριασμός στο γραφείο, είτε πλήρωνε με εταιρική πιστωτική είτε για μικροποσά, μετρητά με το χαρτζιλίκι που του έδινε η φίλη μου από το ταμείο κάθε μέρα. Και μερικές φορές την είχε πάρει τηλέφωνο Σάββατο βραδυ π.χ. γιατί είχε ξεμείνει από μετρητά στη μέση του πουθενά και πήγαινε με ταξί η φίλη μου να πληρώσει (με το αζημίωτο βέβαια). 

Αμάν ρε παιδιά, το ξέρω ότι δεν έχουμε όλοι εδώ γνωρίσει εκατομμυριούχους, αλλά σινεμά δε βλέπετε; Νομίζετε ότι μόνο στο σινεμά γίνονται αυτά; Και δεν κοστίζουν και τόσο πολύ, όσο ένας μισθός γραμματέα συν έξοδα και υπερωρίες. 

Άντε και για νειμντρόπινγκ να πω ότι μια φορά που είχα πάει για φαγητό σε κυριλέ ιταλικό εστιατόριο του Λονδίνου στο δίπλα τραπέζι έτρωγε ο Αρμάνι με τρία τεκνά. Οι δύο ήταν μανεκέν, ο τρίτος ήταν ο γραμματέας και φαινόταν γιατί είχε ένα τσαντάκι κι όταν έφαγαν και σηκώθηκαν να φύγουν αυτός έμεινε πίσω να πληρώσει. Και να πάρει την απόδειξη για την εφορία, φυσικά. Και πριν μου πείτε ότι δεν ήταν επαγγελματικό γεύμα, να προσθέσω ότι εκεί που έφευγαν ο Αρμάνης σταμάτησε κι άρχισε τα μάτσα μούτσα με κάτι μεγάλες κυρίες σε κάποιο τραπέζι, προφανώς πελάτισσες, οπότε ορίστε τα επαγγελματικά οφέλη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά αυτοί δεν φορολογούνται με τεκμήρια; Ή τα σπίτια-αυτοκίνητα-σκάφη είναι στο όνομα της εταιρείας;


Μα γι' αυτό είπα ότι με κάτι τέτοια θα βρεθούν τελικά να βάζουν στο μικροσκόπιο τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών και όπλων, τους προαγωγούς, τους προστάτες της νύχτας. Πάει, θα χαλάσει η ισορροπία του σύμπαντος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά αυτοί δεν φορολογούνται με τεκμήρια; Ή τα σπίτια-αυτοκίνητα-σκάφη είναι στο όνομα της εταιρείας;


Όλα είναι στο όνομα της εταιρίας. 
Κι αν δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν για τη μεταβίβαση, μπορούν πάντα να πουλήσουν ό,τι έχουν ή να το γράψουν στα παιδιά τους κλπ, πληρώνοντας φόρους φυσικά, και να επενδύουν στο εξής κάθε νέα αγορά στο όνομα της εταιρίας. Οι εταιρίες μπορούν να πάρουν και δάνεια, υπόψη. 

Για τα σκάφη με πλήρωμα κλπ, νομίζω είναι στάνταρ πρακτική το κάθε ένα να έιναι δική του αυτόνομη εταιρία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι όμως, η Βίσση έχει ΟΕ (και μια ΕΠΕ). Δεδομένου ότι εμφανίζεται με μηδέν ακίνητη περιουσία στο όνομά της, μάλλον μπορεί να είναι και στην ΟΕ ομόρρυθμος εταίρος. Τι να της πάρει η εφορία; Δεν έχει τίποτα η καημένη.


Κάτσε να σου εξηγήσω: Με τίποτα δεν συμφέρει (συνιστά πραγματική οικονομική αυτοκτονία) το να έχεις περάσει περιουσιακά στοιχεία και δη ακίνητα σε Ο.Ε. Το να έχεις μιαν Ο.Ε. για άλλους λόγους (ανυπαρξία ελεγχόμενου ταμείου λόγω βιβλίων Β' κατηγορίας επομένως εύκολες ταμειακές αναλήψεις από τον εταίρο, ανυπαρξία ουσιαστικής απαίτησης για δημοσιότητα, δυνατότητα cross-invoicing κ.ά.) δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτή είναι το βασικό εταιρικό όχημα ενός σημαντικού παίκτη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν χαλάει η ισορροπία του σύμπαντος όταν ο βαρόνος Ρότσιλντ βρίζει χυδαία τον Μπερνάρ Αρνό!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά αυτοί δεν φορολογούνται με τεκμήρια; Ή τα σπίτια-αυτοκίνητα-σκάφη είναι στο όνομα της εταιρείας;



Πρόσφατα ένας από τους φεσωμένους του γνωστού fashion icon όταν πήγε να ζητήσει κατάσχεση της πανάκριβης Ρολς Ρόις έναντι των οφειλομένων, έμαθε ότι το αμάξι ήταν με καθεστώς λίζινγκ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Σχετικά με τη δημοσιοποίηση των φορολογικών στοιχείων των εταιριών, πρώτα πρώτα:
δεν ξέρω αν είναι νόμιμο να δημοσιοποιεί η εφορία τέτοια στοιχεία
Αλλά έστω ότι είναι ή ότι η ίδια η Βίσση μας προσκαλεί να ελέγξουμε τα φορολογικά της. 

Και έστω ότι μαθαίνουμε ότι η εταιρία της Βίσση έχει ακίνητη περιουσία 2 εκ ευρώ και έσοδα 10εκ ευρώ (λέω έναν αριθμό στην τύχη), έξοδα που εκπίπτουν νόμιμα και πιστοποιημένα και με τη βούλα 8 εκ ευρώ και έχει φορολογηθεί κανονικότατα με 20% για τα 2εκ ευρώ κέρδη (υποθέτω ότι ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα φορολογούνται τα κέρδη κι όχι τα έσοδα, οπότε Αλεξάνδρα το ποσό που λέει ο Ρουβάς ότι πλήρωσε είναι το 20% των κερδών, όχι των εσόδων). 

Τι θα γίνει; Θα σταματήσουμε να λέμε ότι η Βίση φοροδιαφεύγει; Θα σταματήσουν να γράφονται βλακείες από ημιμαθείς δημοσιογράφους, όπως αυτό που διάβασα πιο πάνω που θεωρεί ψεγάδι για τα κέντρα ότι λέει στα κέντρα οι διαφημίσεις στις καρτέλες ρεζερβέ ή ξέρω γω που, γίνονται επί πληρωμή και η τιμή ανεβαίνει όσο πιο καλά τοποθετημένη είναι η διαφήμιση; :blink: 
Σε ποιόν πλανήτη ζει ο αρθρογράφος; Μήπως στη συνέχεια θα ανακαλύψει ότι τα περίπτερα δεν διαλέγουν ΕΒΓΑ ή Δέλτα με γευσιγνωστικά κριτήρια;

Συμφωνώ ότι η φοροαποφυγή είναι πρόβλημα και ότι προσφέρεται για κουτσομπολίστικη δημοσιογραφία λόγω του ότι αφορά κυρίως πλούσιους και διάσημους. Όμως για να το δούμε με ψυχραιμία μια στιγμή: μερικά αμφίβολης ποιότητας δημοσιεύματα* σας κάνουν να χάνετε την κριτική σας σκέψη. Τα ίδια δημοσιεύματα που προχτές σας στρέφανε εναντίον των πολιτικών, χτες εναντίον των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, σήμερα εναντίον κάποιων επωνύμων. Αύριο ποιός έχει σειρά; Και ποιός θα μείνει στο τέλος όταν θα έχουμε φαγωθεί μεταξύ μας**;

*Και λίγα λέω
** Δεν ξέρω, ξέρω πάντως ότι δεν έχουμε δει μέχρι στιγμής δημοσιεύματα τέτοιου είδους για δημοσιογράφους, προφανώς γιατί κόρακας κοράκου μάτι δε βγάζει, και για μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες (δεν περιλαμβάνει αυτή η κατηγορία τον ψιλικατζή της γειτονιάς ή το γιατρό με την ιδιωτική κλινική).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Ο μόνος λόγος που ανέφερα τις εταιρείες αυτών των επωνύμων είναι επειδή οι ίδιοι έστειλαν εκεί την μπάλα. Και επειδή είναι πασίγνωστο ότι, όπως λέει πιο πάνω ο Nickel, θα ήταν αδύνατο να δηλώνουν οι αστέρες της νύχτας όλα τους τα έσοδα, επειδή θα έκαιγαν τους εργοδότες τους.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Εντάξει, ρε συ SBE, το παραπάνω είναι κουτσομπολίστικο κείμενο γραμμένο από ανίδεο ψευτο-καλαμαρά.

Αυτό είναι γραμμένο στην έγκριτη Καθημερινή και παραθέτει επίσημα στοιχεία που έδωσε η Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (ΓΓΠΣ) του υπουργείου Οικονομικών.

Τι λέει, μεταξύ άλλων;

Αναλυτικότερα, με βάση τα στοιχεία της ΓΓΠΣ:

Πλουσιότεροι όλων των Ελλήνων εμφανίζονται να είναι:

-15 φορολογούμενοι στο Παλαιό Ψυχικό (Τ.Κ. 15400), με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 544.601 ευρώ.

-2.883 φορολογούμενοι που ζουν στην Εκάλη και δηλώνουν μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 122.879 ευρώ.

-1.454 φορολογούμενοι στο Κολωνάκι (Τ.Κ. 10674), που εμφανίζονται στην Εφορία με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 77.419 ευρώ.

-3.923 φορολογούμενοι που ζουν σε Ψυχικό- Φιλοθέη και δήλωσαν μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 74.798 ευρώ.

-16 φορολογούμενοι στο Νέο Ψυχικό, με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 72.406 ευρώ.

-18 φορολογούμενοι που κατοικούν στην Πυλαία-Χορτιάτη Θεσσαλονίκης, με μέσο εισόδημα 68.557 ευρώ.

-10 φορολογούμενοι που κατοικούν στην περιοχή του Ρουφ, που δηλώνουν μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 67.891 ευρώ.

-6.201 φορολογούμενοι στην Κηφισιά (Τ.Κ.14562), με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 66.521 ευρώ.

-1.245 φορολογούμενοι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (Τ.Κ. 10671), με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 59.932 ευρώ.

-2.786 κάτοικοι του Διονύσου, που δηλώνουν μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 56.150 ευρώ.

-2.039 φορολογούμενοι στην Αθήνα, στις οδούς Σίνα, Σκουφά, κ.λπ. (Τ.Κ. 10672), με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 49.657 ευρώ.

-1.834 φορολογούμενοι στο Κολωνάκι, στις οδούς Κανάρη, Πατριάρχου Ιωακείμ, Πλατεία Δεξαμενής κ.λπ. (Τ.Κ. 10673), με μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα 48.426 ευρώ.



Δηλαδή οι πλουσιότεροι Έλληνες σήμερα έχουν μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες ευρώ και κάτι ψιλά.

Στις γειτονιές των εφοπλιστών, βιομηχάνων, μεγαλοεργολάβων, πολιτικών, καλλιτεχνών και ό,τι άλλο θες.

Πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες ευρώ και κάτι ψιλά.

Οκέι, κατά τ' άλλα "φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας". Ειδικά κάτι κοροϊδάρες σαν εμένα και τους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα, που με ένα μπλοκάκι ανά χείρας πασχίζουν να δουν προκοπή.
Καλά κρασά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν "φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας", bernardina. Εκείνο που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι όλα αυτά είναι γνωστά και ανέκαθεν ήταν, κι εκπλήσσομαι που όλοι κάνουν σαν να τ' ακούν για πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα, αλλά από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πάει να πει «φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας». Σιγά μη δείξω ομοψυχία με τον κάθε κλέφτη του δημοσίου χρήματος. Ορίστε μας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όλα είναι στο όνομα της εταιρίας. Κι αν δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν για τη μεταβίβαση, μπορούν πάντα να πουλήσουν ό,τι έχουν ή να το γράψουν στα παιδιά τους κλπ, πληρώνοντας φόρους φυσικά, και να επενδύουν στο εξής κάθε νέα αγορά στο όνομα της εταιρίας.


Τα ακίνητα δεν συμφέρει να τα κληροδοτείς. Τα έχεις σε εταιρίες (παλαιότερα σε υπεράκτιες, τώρα πλέον σε ό,τι μπορεί ο καθείς) και δεν μεταβιβάζεις ποτέ το ακίνητο αλλά την ίδια εταιρία. Το να μεταβιβάσεις μια υπεράκτια έχει μηδενικό κόστος, το να μεταβιβάσεις μια ξένη εταιρία (πχ τού ΗΒ) αναλόγως με την περίπτωση, το να μεταβιβάσεις μια ελληνική εταιρία έχει φόρο 1,2% για συγγενείς Α' βαθμού, 2,4% για Β' βαθμού και 0,6% για γονική παροχή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Δύο σκέψεις για της Μπέρνι το μήνυμα:
α. Οι εφοπλιστές, μεγαλοβιομήχανοι κλπ είναι οι περισσότεροι κάτοικοι Ελβετίας ή Μονακό ή άλλης σχετικής χώρας και υπάγονται στη ΔΟΥ κατοίκων εξωτερικού, οπότε δεν περιλαμβάνονται στα πιο πάνω στοιχεία. 
β. Έχουμε έξι σελίδες σχόλια στα οποία εξηγούμε τι γίνεται με τις εταιρίες και τη νόμιμη φοροαποφυγή, γιατί εξακολουθέις να πιστεύεις ότι η οικογένεια που δηλώνει 75Κ προσωπικό εισόδημα στην Εκάλη δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποια τέτοια μέθοδο ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ φοροαποφυγής για τα άλλα της εισοδήματα;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> β. Έχουμε έξι σελίδες σχόλια στα οποία εξηγούμε τι γίνεται με τις εταιρίες και τη νόμιμη φοροαποφυγή, γιατί εξακολουθέις να πιστεύεις ότι η οικογένεια που δηλώνει 75Κ προσωπικό εισόδημα στην Εκάλη δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποια τέτοια μέθοδο ΝΟΜΙΜΗΣ φοροαποφυγής για τα άλλα της εισοδήματα;



Γιατί περιμένω να επαληθευτεί κάτι που έλεγε προημερών ο Panadeli, για κάποιο νόμο... Που όσο τραβάει μια συζήτηση τόσο αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να εμφανιστεί ένα όνομα... Και δεν το βλέπω να εμφανίζεται και ανησυχώ :twit::twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Και να πώς φτάνεις λοιπόν (χωρίς να είσαι απαραίτητα οπαδός του Tea Party) στα συστήματα flat tax (που ανέφερε εδώ ο Γιώργος) με πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό: Φορολόγησε* τα πάντα* με έναν ενιαίο αριθμό και τελείωσες. Θέλεις να δώσεις αναπτυξιακά κίνητρα; Δώσε τα σε μετρητό, πληρωτέο αν και εφόσον ο άλλος τηρήσει τη δέσμευσή του, όχι σε φοροαπαλλαγές και εισφοροαπαλλαγές. Δώσε τα κίνητρα ανάλογα με το αποτέλεσμα που επιδιώκεις, όχι ανάλογα με το νομικό καθεστώς του φορολογούμενου. Στήριξε το κοινωνικό κράτος στοχευμένα και, γι' αυτό, πιο πλούσια. Κατάργησε τις κρατήσεις υπέρ τρίτων, τις απαλλαγές υπέρ τετάρτων. (Αλλά ναι, το ξέρω, όλα αυτά είναι νεοφιλελεύθερα. ΟΚ, βάλε τότε τρεις κλίμακες. Μικρή, μεσαία, μεγάλη. Έγινες σοσιαλιστής.)

Με τα χρόνια έχουμε φτιάξει ένα απίστευτα περίπλοκο και διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα όπου καμία παρέμβαση δεν μπορεί να γίνεται στοχευμένα, δεν μπορεί να αξιολογείται, δεν μπορεί να διορθώνεται.

Ποιον αφορά η συζήτηση για τον ελάχιστο μισθό; Κυρίως (αλλά φυσικά, όχι μόνο) τους νεοπροσλαμβανόμενους (που συμπιέζονται αλλά η ανεργία τους χτυπάει βυσσινί), τους ξενοδοχοϋπάλληλους και τους πραγματικά μηδενικών προδιαγραφών χειρώνακτες. Πολύ περισσότερο επηρεάζει μια σειρά από κοινωνικά επιδόματα (ανεργίας, εγκυμοσύνης κ.ά.), που συνδέονται με τον μισθό αυτόν σαν να είναι παγκόσμια σταθερά και ελάχιστα εμφανίζονται στη σχετική συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Κι επειδή βλέπω ότι η φράση "φαγωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας" μας μπέρδεψε, είτε σβήστε τη ως γραμμένη για εντυπωσιασμό, είτε διαβάστε παρακάτω:
Αυτή τη συζήτηση δεν την κάνουμε πρώτη φορά. Την κάναμε πριν δυο μήνες για τα έσοδα από καταθέσεις. Την ξανακάναμε και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στο νήμα περί κρίσης. Και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αφορμή ήταν ανακοινώσεις της Εφορίας, οι οποίες είτε παρουσιάζουν πράγματα γνωστά σα να είναι καινοφανή είτε μεγαλοποιούν κάποια άλλα με τρόπο να φαίνονται πιο πιασάρικα. Κάθε τρεις και λίγο η εφορία ανακοινώνει κι από κάτι που για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει και δε νοιάζεται να μάθει* ακούγεται παράδοξο. Κι όπως είχαμε συζητήσει πριν λίγο καιρό στο νήμα περί κρίσης, εγώ θεωρώ ότι αυτή η στάση της Εφορίας είναι:
α. δημόσιες σχέσεις της Εφορίας: κοιτάτε μας, κάναμε έλεγχο, δουλεύουμε :inno:
β. για εκφοβισμό: η Εφορία θα έρθει και σε σένα :devil:
γ. για εκτόνωση του δημοσίου αισθήματος. Να, τώρα την επόμενη που θα βγει η Βίσση να τραγουδήσει θα τη γιουχάρουν κάποιοι θεατές, θα το γράψουν οι εφημερίδες, θα εκτονωθεί ο αγανακτισμένος για λίγο.
Και τολμώ να υποθέσω κι άλλη μια επίδραση, που την εκφράζει το "σιγά μη δείξω ομοψυχία" της Παλάβρας. Γιατί μπορεί η Βίσση ή η Γαλάνη να μην είναι του κοινωνικού μας κύκλου, όμως ο κύκλος μας μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει επιχειρηματίες, επαγγελματίες, καλλιτέχνες, δημόσιους υπάλληλους κλπ. Δεν είναι μεγάλο το άλμα από το γιουχάισμα της Βίσση στη δυσπιστία προς το γιό του κουμπάρου μας που παίζει μουσική σε πιάνο-μπαρ. Κι όταν διαβάζουμε για τους ανώνυμους μεγαλογιατρούς που υποτίθεται ότι ερευνήθηκαν από την εφορία (και που ποτέ δε μάθαμε αν βρέθηκαν εντάξει), τι μας εμποδίζει να υποπτευόμαστε το γιατρό μας, κι ας μην έχουμε κανένα στοιχείο ότι δεν είναι εντάξει; 

(συνεχίζω με άλμα της σκέψης που πάντως δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογικό)
Τι μας εμποδίζει να γίνουμε εμείς οι κατάσκοποι της εφορίας; Ο εκπρόσωπος του Μεγάλου Αδερφού σε κάθε σπίτι; Και να νομίζουμε ότι βλέπουμε ύποπτα πράγματα παντού; Ίσως μου πείτε "εγώ δεν πάω να καρφώσω κανέναν". Δε χρειάζεται, αρκεί να εκφράσετε την αβάσιμη βεβαιότητά σας ή το παράπονό σας. 

* Το ότι δεν νοιάζεται να μάθει ο αναγνώστης το λέει με πολύ καλύτερο τρόπο από μένα ο Ζαζ πιο πάνω

Περιμένω πότε θα μας πουν ότι ο Λάτσης (κάτοικος εξωτερικού) δηλώνει εισόδημα π.χ. 20Κ ευρώ στην Ελλάδα και μηδενική ακίνητη περιουσία, και θα ζητάνε το κεφάλι του Λάτση. Αλλά μάλλον δεν θα συμβεί γιατί ο Λάτσης είναι πολύ απομακρυσμένος από το μέσο θεατή ή αναγνώστη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE, όση ώρα έγραφες αυτό το σεντονάκι είχες επίγνωση σε ποιο φόρουμ βρίσκεσαι; Γιατί μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι αγορεύεις κάπου αλλού, όχι στη Λεξιλογία έχοντας "απέναντί σου" τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους. 
Και το άλμα της σκέψης σου δεν ήταν ένα, ήταν απανωτά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2012)

Και επίσης, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να εκφράσω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για τη φοροδιαφυγή ακόμα και σε κατ' ιδίαν συζητήσεις σε γνωστούς, φίλους, και συγγενείς. Επειδή εγώ πληρώνω τους φόρους τους, γι' αυτό. Επομένως, ναι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να δείξω αλληλεγγύη στον όποιο φοροδιαφεύγοντα, διότι είναι κι αυτός απέναντί μου, είναι μέρος του συστήματος που ροκανίζει τόσα χρόνια αυτή τη χώρα. Ούτε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να πάρω την εφορία να τους πω, π.χ., ότι ο αλουμινάς που μου έφτιαξε ένα στόρι στο σπίτι μου πήρε 90 ευρώ για δουλειά μιας ώρας (κλαίω το πτυχίο μου), αρνήθηκε να κόψει απόδειξη, και έφυγε με BMW. Γιατί εγώ του την πληρώνω την BMW, γι' αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Και κάτι ακόμα που σχετίζεται με το ότι παρόλο που σα λαός είμαστε κουτοπόνηροι, είμαστε και ευκολόπιστοι και φιγουρατζήδες και ευκολόπιστα χάφτουμε τη φιγούρα των άλλων. 
Είπα κάτι σχετικό στη συζήτηση περί ανύπανδρων θυγατέρων τις προάλλες, γράφοντας ότι η δικαιολογία "δεν παντρεύτηκε για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη" μπορεί να κρύβει ότι δεν παντρεύτηκε γιατί δε βλεπόταν με τίποτα ή την κορόιδευε ένας αλιτήριος ή δε γούσταρε άντρες ή χίλια δυο που μπορεί η _ατυχήσασα_ να έκρυβε επιμελώς. 
Ομοίως η βίλλα που κόστισε _πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια αλλά εμείς αυτά τα έχουμε για στραγάλια_ μπορεί να κοστολογείται πολύ φτηνότερα και να φτιάχτηκε κάνοντας αιματηρές οικονομίες. 
Παλιότερα διάβαζα στις εφημερίδες για την καινούργια Πόρσε ενός ποδοσφαιριστή που την αγόρασε Χ ευρώ, κι επειδή το ποσό μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό κοίταξα το σάιτ της εταιρίας κι ήταν τρεις φορές πάνω από την επίσημη τιμή του μοντέλλου με όλα τα πιθανά έξτρα, επομένως μόνο αν είχε ζητήσει και χρυσά χερούλια θα του είχε κοστίσει τόσο. Και μετά αναρωτιόμασταν αν η τιμή ήταν από το μυαλό του δημοσιογράφου, αν τόσα λέει ο ποδοσφαιριστής ότι έδωσε για να ξεπλύνει κανά φράγκο (κι οι αποδείξεις αγοράς; ) ή αν οφειλόταν σε διάθεση για φιγούρα. 

Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Εμένα μου φάνηκαν φυσιολογικότατα τα ποσά που δήλωσαν ορισμένοι της λίστας όπως η Χρηστίδου γιατί δεν την ξέρω καν σαν τραγουδίστρια και μου λέει η Βίκι ότι το 2007-2008 ήταν στα πολύ πολύ πρώτα της βήματα και ότι είναι εντεχνοκουλτουριάρα, που βγάζουν λιγότερα από τους σουξεδιάρηδες. Και ήταν με την εταιρία που εκμεταλλεύεται τους ρηαλιτάδες, που ως γνωστόν αυτές οι εταιρίες τους ξεζουμίζουν


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> SBE, όση ώρα έγραφες αυτό το σεντονάκι είχες επίγνωση σε ποιο φόρουμ βρίσκεσαι; Γιατί μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι αγορεύεις κάπου αλλού, όχι στη Λεξιλογία έχοντας "απέναντί σου" τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους.
> Και το άλμα της σκέψης σου δεν ήταν ένα, ήταν απανωτά.



Μπέρνι, δεν ξέρω για ποιό φόρουμ μιλάς, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να το μάθω γιατί δεν είμαι σε κανένα άλλο φόρουμ αυτή την εποχή και έχω συμπτώματα στέρησης, οπότε σας πρήζω με τα μη-γλωσσολογικά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ειπα κάτι σχετικό στη συζήτηση περί ανύπανδρων θυγατέρων τις προάλλες, γραφοντας ότι η δικαιολογία "δεν παντρεύτηκε για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη" μπορεί να κρύβει ότι δεν παντρεύτηκε γιατί δε βλεπόταν με τίποτα ή την κορόιδευε ένας αλητήριος ή δε γούσταρε άντρες ή χίλια δυο που μπορεί η _ατυχήσασα_ να έκρυβε επιμελώς.


Γνωρίζω «ατυχήσασα» 35άρα, που παίρνει σύνταξη 1.700 ευρώ (μετά τις μειώσεις), που συζεί με το σύντροφό της και έχει κάνει και παιδάκι, η οποία δεν παντρεύεται για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη - ενώ παράλληλα δουλεύει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

> Εμένα μου φάνηκαν φυσιολογικότατα τα ποσά που δήλωσαν ορισμένοι της λίστας όπως η Χρηστίδου...


Αν σου φαίνονται φυσιολογικά τα ποσά που δηλώνουν οι τραγουδιστές, πολλαπλασίασέ τα με έναν συντελεστή ανάλογο με το πόση πέραση έχει ο καθένας, και τότε μπορεί να προσεγγίσεις πόσα έβγαλε πραγματικά. Πόσες φορές θα το πούμε ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες των χώρων και οι διοργανωτές συναυλιών (αρπαχτών ή μη) φοροδιαφεύγουν; Πώς θα δηλώσει ο καλλιτέχνης τα πραγματικά του λεφτά; Η Χρηστίδου για κάθε 10 ευρώ που δηλώνει έχει πάρει άλλα 10 επί Χ που δεν τα δηλώνει, δεν μπορεί να τα δηλώσει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Γνωρίζω «ατυχήσασα» 35άρα, που παίρνει σύνταξη 1.700 ευρώ (μετά τις μειώσεις), που συζεί με το σύντροφό της και έχει κάνει και παιδάκι, η οποία δεν παντρεύεται για να μη χάσει τη σύνταξη - ενώ παράλληλα δουλεύει.



Διάβασε τη συζήτηση με το FAQ, και μετά άμα σου μείνουν απορίες το συζητάμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αν σου φαίνονται φυσιολογικά τα ποσά που δηλώνουν οι τραγουδιστές, πολλαπλασίασέ τα με έναν συντελεστή ανάλογο με το πόση πέραση έχει ο καθένας, και τότε μπορεί να προσεγγίσεις πόσα έβγαλε πραγματικά. Πόσες φορές θα το πούμε ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες των χώρων και οι διοργανωτές συναυλιών (αρπαχτών ή μη) φοροδιαφεύγουν; Πώς θα δηλώσει ο καλλιτέχνης τα πραγματικά του λεφτά; Η Χρηστίδου για κάθε 10 ευρώ που δηλώνει έχει πάρει άλλα 10 επί Χ που δεν τα δηλώνει, δεν μπορεί να τα δηλώσει.



Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποια είναι μαύρα, αλλά δεν πιστέυω ότι σε περιπτώσεις μικρομεσαίων ονομάτων είναι τόσο πολύ περισσότερα. Η Χρηστίδου σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι εμφανιζόταν το 2008 με την Τσαλιγοπούλου. Αν η Χρηστίδου έπαιρνε (νόμιμα) Α και η Τσαλιγοπούλου 2Α, δε σημαίνει ότι για τα παράνομα η Χρηστίδου έπαιρνε τα μισά από την Τσαλιγοπούλου. Η Τσαλιγοπούλου ως μεγαλύτερο όνομα πιθανόν να έπαιρνε δεκαπλάσια από τη Χρηστίδου κάτω από το τραπέζι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> δεν είμαι σε κανένα άλλο φόρουμ αυτή την εποχή και έχω συμπτώματα στέρησης, οπότε σας πρήζω με τα μη-γλωσσολογικά.



Κι εγώ δεν είμαι σε άλλο φόρουμ αυτή την εποχή και αρχίζω να παθαίνω γλωσσολογική στέρηση... Το έχετε λίγο παρατραβήξει, αφού πια κατεβάσατε τη διαφωνία στο ποσοστό που νομίζουμε ότι κρύβουν. Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή παύση, να δούμε ποια είναι η διαφωνία μας, αν υπάρχει, και να συζητήσουμε για το τι θα θέλαμε να δούμε, ρεαλιστικά, σύντομα. Γιατί μας πιάνει ο καταιγιστικός ρυθμός της συζήτησης του μπαλκονιού και ακούγονται μόνο φωνές κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

> Η Τσαλιγοπούλου ως μεγαλύτερο όνομα πιθανόν να έπαιρνε δεκαπλάσια από τη Χρηστίδου κάτω από το τραπέζι.


Μα ακριβώς το ίδιο λέμε. Ότι το Χ εξαρτάται από τη βαρύτητα του ονόματος του καλλιτέχνη. Για άλλον θα είναι Χ=2 και για άλλον το Χ=12.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Ακολουθώντας την προτροπή του Νικελ, κοιτάζω ποιά είναι η διαφωνία μας και νομίζω ότι είναι το φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα περί ηθικής και νομιμότητας. 
Με τα συνακόλουθα ερωτήματα, που έχουν ειπωθεί από την αρχή σχεδόν:
Δεδομένου ότι κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να προλάβει την κατάχρησή του ούτε φτιάχνονται οι νόμοι κατά περίπτωση, πώς μπορεί ο νόμος να διακρίνει τις κανονικές επιχειρήσεις από τις επιχειρήσεις φοροαποφυγής; Και πώς μπορεί να κλείσει τις τρύπες χωρίς να εμποδίσει την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα; Και, αξίζει τον κόπο, από οικονομική άποψη, κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεδομένου ότι κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να προλάβει την κατάχρησή του ούτε φτιάχνονται οι νόμοι κατά περίπτωση, πώς μπορεί ο νόμος να διακρίνει τις κανονικές επιχειρήσεις από τις επιχειρήσεις φοροαποφυγής; Και πώς μπορεί να κλείσει τις τρύπες χωρίς να εμποδίσει την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα; Και, αξίζει τον κόπο, από οικονομική άποψη, κάτι τέτοιο;



Προφανώς δεν έχω έτοιμες απαντήσεις στα πρώτα δύο ερωτήματα. Ξέρω όμως ότι πάντα κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, δεδομένου ότι ακόμα και τον Αλ Καπόνε για φορολογικές κασκαρίκες τον τσιμπήσανε, όχι για τα υπόλοιπα καλιμέντα του.
Αν αξίζει από οικονομική άποψη; Μπα, μωρέ, μόνο καμιά ψιλο-χρεοκοπία μπορεί να αποφεύγαμε... Μπορεί, λέω. 

Ψιτ, εσύ που κρυφοδιαβάζεις... Ναι, εσένα λέω. Σε ξέρω, ε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μπα, μωρέ, μόνο καμιά ψιλο-χρεοκοπία μπορεί να αποφεύγαμε... Μπορεί, λέω.


Ξέρω ότι ξέρεις ότι, αν δεν φτιάξουμε κράτος που να λειτουργεί, ούτε τις χρεοκοπίες θα γλιτώνουμε («γλιτώνουμε», όχι «γλιτώσουμε») ούτε στο φορολογικό θα κάνουμε τίποτα. Και δεν θα γίνει δουλειά αν στο μέλλον ανακαλύψουμε ότι μαζεύουμε περισσότερους φόρους για να αυξηθούν οι καρεκλοκένταυροι (σχολή Μίχα εδώ). Το λέω για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ξέρω ότι ξέρεις ότι, αν δεν φτιάξουμε κράτος που να λειτουργεί, ούτε τις χρεοκοπίες θα γλιτώνουμε («γλιτώνουμε», όχι «γλιτώσουμε») ούτε στο φορολογικό θα κάνουμε τίποτα.




Θεωρείς ότι ένα κράτος που ξέρει να ορίζει τα οικονομικά του προς πάσα κατεύθυνση _*δεν*_ είναι κράτος που λειτουργεί; Εγώ, πάλι, γιατί το θεωρώ εκ των ων ουκ άνευ; Σχεδόν ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη, αφού προϋποθέτει και συνεπάγεται όλα αυτά που ορίζουμε ως λειτουργικό κράτος; Συγνώμη για τους τυχόν αδόκιμους όρους, αλλά αντιλαμβάνεσαι τι εννοώ. Χρειάζεται να το αναλύσω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Όταν λέω «ξέρω ότι ξέρεις», εννοώ ότι τα λέω στην πεθερά μην τύχει και κάνει καμιά νύφη την ανήξερη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Μπα, οι νύφες οι πολύφερνες είναι οι τραγουδιάρες. 
Σε φόρουμ θα ξημεροβραδιάζονται; Συμφόρουμ τους, δεν συμφέρει τες. Στα νυχτομάγαζα πάνε, να βγάλουνε «νόμιμο» μα τόσο ανήθικο παρά με ουρά, στα ίδια μαγαζιά που συχνάζουν υπουργοί, βουλευτάδες, διευθυντάδες και εφοριακοί και κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, αλληθωρίζοντας κιόλας μπροστά στα κάλλη του ιχθυόφωνου αλλά λάγνου συνοδευτικού πατσά καθ' εκάστην. 
Κι εμείς ασχολούμαστε με αυτά που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν αυτοί αλλά «δεν μπορούν» οι καημένοι γιατί τάχα μου η νομιμότης, η επιχειρηματικότης, η ανταγωνιστικότης. Της φαυλότητος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Μπέρνι, δεν καταλαβάινεις τι σημαίνει "από οικονομική άποψη" νομίζω. 
Αν το κυνηγητό κοστίσει σε εργατοώρες, προσφυγές σε δικαστήρια κλπ περισσότερο από το κέρδος τι κάνουμε;
Αν σφίξουν τα λουριά και κερδίσει το κράτος π.χ. μισό δις από τη Βίσση, τη Γαλάνη κλπ, αλλά την επομενη την κάνουν για άλλες εξωτικές περιοχές πέντε μεγάλες εταιρίες και χάσει το κράτος δύο δις; 

Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δουλειά τους είναι να υπολογίζουν το κόστος τέτοιων σεναρίων. Πολλοί από αυτους εργάζονται στα υπουργεία μας, άλλοι στα πανεπιστήμια. Εγώ δεν έχω προσβαση σε τέτοια στοιχεία, ούτε διάθεση να τα βρω. Πιστέυω όμως ότι οι αποφάσεις παίρνονται με γνώση των στοιχείων αυτών. 

Επίσης, δε νομίζω ότι η Ελλάδα θα καταφέρει να λύσει το πρόβλημα, που απασχολεί όλες τις χώρες, εκτός αν καταργήσει τις διαφορές της φορολόγισης ατομικής και επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότας που είναι αδύνατο. Αν δε γίνει αυτό, για καθε τρύπα που κλέινουμε οι λογιστές θα βρίσκουν άλλη.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεδομένου ότι κανένας νόμος δεν μπορεί να προλάβει την κατάχρησή του



Με το συμπάθειο, αλλά αυτή είναι μια μη αντιπροσωπευτική περίληψη της διαφωνίας, καθώς εγκαίρως εντάχθηκε σε αυτήν και η κρίσιμη παράμετρος της πρόθεσης του νομοθέτη. Το να λέμε «ε, τι να κάνουμε, κάποιοι καταχρώνται το νομικό πλαίσιο» σημαίνει πως δεχόμαστε a priori την αγαθή πρόθεση του νομοθέτη. Ε, δεν την δεχόμαστε όλοι, πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή; 



SBE said:


> πώς μπορεί ο νόμος να διακρίνει τις κανονικές επιχειρήσεις από τις επιχειρήσεις φοροαποφυγής; Και πώς μπορεί να κλείσει τις τρύπες χωρίς να εμποδίσει την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα; Και, αξίζει τον κόπο, από οικονομική άποψη, κάτι τέτοιο;


Με το συμπάθειο και πάλι, αλλά αυτό είναι τελείως άσχετο με το «φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα περί ηθικής και νομιμότητας». Είναι ένα καθαρά οικονομοτεχνικό θέμα, στο οποίο οι ειδικοί καλούνται να βρουν λύσεις, εάν υπάρχει όντως η πολιτική βούληση να γίνει αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Ως προς το δεύτερο σχόλιό σου: Η αλλαγή παραγράφου νομίζω ότι δηλώνει και νέο θέμα. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλω και διαφορετικά γράμματα; Διαφορετική γραμματοσειρά; Ζωγραφιές και σύμβολα; 

Ως προς την πρώτη σου παράγραφο: Με το συμπάθιο, διαφωνώ με τη διαφωνία σου, η οποία απλώς δείχνει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τί λέω.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

Δεν θα το συνέχιζα, γιατί δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι καβγάδες για τη χαρά του καβγά (κι όποιος κατάλαβε τι κατάλαβε ο καθένας, κατάλαβε), αλλά έχω ένα τεχνικό σχόλιο: δεν ήξερα ότι αλλάζει η μορφοποίηση των παραγράφων ανάλογα με το αν είναι κάποιος συνδεδεμένος ή όχι (δείτε αυτό συνδεδεμένοι και μετά χωρίς σύνδεση).


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

pidyo said:


> έχω ένα τεχνικό σχόλιο: δεν ήξερα ότι αλλάζει η μορφοποίηση των παραγράφων ανάλογα με το αν είναι κάποιος συνδεδεμένος ή όχι (δείτε αυτό συνδεδεμένοι και μετά χωρίς σύνδεση).


Όταν δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος, έχεις την τύχη να βλέπεις και διαφημίσεις (πότε πότε πολύ διασκεδαστικές, μέχρι και γαργαλιστικές). Αυτές μικραίνουν το χώρο εμφάνισης ενός μηνύματος, άρα αλλάζουν οι παράγραφοι. Σε κάποιο συνδυασμό του ιστοπλοϊκού μπορεί οι παράγραφοι να μην ξεχωρίζουν. Αλλά και τότε ακόμα, αν αλλάξεις το φάρδος του προγράμματος, θα αλλάξουν και οι παράγραφοι. Άρα ας πούμε πως ήταν μια ατυχής σύμπτωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν υπάρχει «νόμιμη φοροδιαφυγή». Νόμιμοι τρόποι μείωσης ή ελαχιστοποίησης της φορολογητέας ύλης, φυσικά και υπάρχουν — αυτή είναι η κατά σύμβαση λεγόμενη «φοροαποφυγή». http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CE%B5%CF%86%CE%AE%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1&p=81599&viewfull=1#post81599



Εμμ... hello! Όταν φοροδιαφεύγω επειδή παίρνω μαύρα, στην ουσία πρόκειται για μια συναλλαγή για την οποία το κράτος δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα, άρα, πρακτικά, πρακτικά λέω, αυτό που κάνω δεν είναι παράνομο αλλά ανήθικο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ένας οδηγός σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι παραβιάζοντας κόκκινο κι ένας άλλος σκοτώνει ένα παιδάκι κινούμενος κανονικά. Το ότι ο πρώτος το έκανε παρανομώντας και ο δεύτερος μη-παρανομώντας είναι τελικά απλώς και μόνον technicality.



Δεν είναι αντίστοιχο, συγγνώμη. Αντίστοιχο θα ήταν αν υπήρχε κανόνας που υπό ειδικές συνθήκες επέτρεπε στον οδηγό να έχει προτεραίοτητα, σε βάρος του πεζού. Ή ξέρω 'γώ να μην μετρούσε ότι πήγαινε με πάνω από 50 σε κατοικημένη περιοχή, γιατί είχε πατήσει φρένο και την στιγμή που χτύπησε το παιδί έτρεχε με 49.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι σχετικό της διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας που η Βίσση θέλει να φοροαποφεύγει (sic³) ενώ π.χ. ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς πιστεύει ότι δεν πληρώνει αρκετά σε φόρους και ζητάει να πληρώνει περισσότερα. Την επομένη της συγκεκριμένης δήλωσης, δώρισε 750 εκ. $ υπέρ του Global Fund. Σημειώνω ότι ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς έχει δωρίσει σε διάφορα ιδρύματα, μέχρι σήμερα, περίπου το μισό της περιουσίας του· δηλαδή ένα ποσό συνολικής αξίας 28 δις (ναι, δις) $. Ποιος; Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς, η μεγαλύτερη καπιτάλα του κόσμου. Που μπορεί η εταιρεία του να έπαιξε αθέμιτους ανταγωνισμούς, αλλά απολύτως νομίμως κέρδισε το χρήμα από τα προϊόντα που αγοράζα(ου)με.

Και η Βίσση δηλώνει ατομικό εισόδημα 3000 ευρώ. Οκέι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμμ... hello! Όταν φοροδιαφεύγω επειδή παίρνω μαύρα, στην ουσία πρόκειται για μια συναλλαγή για την οποία το κράτος δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα, άρα, πρακτικά, πρακτικά λέω, αυτό που κάνω δεν είναι παράνομο αλλά ανήθικο.



Για να πάρεις μαύρα λεφτά κάποιος δεν θα κόψει απόδειξη. Που είναι παράνομο. 
Αν τα πάρεις λευκά και με διάφορους νόμιμους τρόπους μειωθεί ο φόρος που πληρώνεις, δεν είναι παράνομο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για να πάρεις μαύρα λεφτά κάποιος δεν θα κόψει απόδειξη. Που είναι παράνομο.
> Αν τα πάρεις λευκά και με διάφορους νόμιμους τρόπους μειωθεί ο φόρος που πληρώνεις, δεν είναι παράνομο.



Δεν ορίζεται όμως καθαρά το νομικό πλαίσιο της συναλλαγής. Μπορεί τα χρήματα αυτά εγώ να τα θεωρώ εξυπηρέτηση γιατί ο άλλος είναι φίλος μου. Συναλλαγή είναι και το χαρτζιλίκι, ακόμα και το πουρμπουάρ. Κι αυτά μαύρα είναι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Πώς είναι το χαρτζιλίκι μαύρο; Αφού είναι τα λεφτά που βγάζει η οικογένεια μοιρασμένα στα μέλη της οικογένειας. 
Όσο για το φιλοδώρημα, όταν το χρεώνεσαι υποχρεωτικά στο λογαριασμό σου που παίρνεις απόδειξη, δεν είναι μαύρο. 

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι υπερβάλλω, αλλά δεν το ξεκίνησα εγώ, ο Ελληγενής το ξεκίνησε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Πώς είναι μαύρο τα χαρτζιλίκι; Μα δεν το δηλώνει το παιδί σαν έσοδα, που πολλές φορές αυτό είναι, γιατί πρόκειται για ανταμοιβή για κάτι· δηλαδή η νομική έννοια της συναλλαγής. Βέβαια οι ανήλικοι δεν πληρώνουν άμεσους φόρους, όμως το χαρτζιλίκι μπορεί να δίνεται και σε ενήλικο. Τι αλλάζει μεταξύ μιας νόμιμης συναλλαγής και του χαρτζιλικιού; Το οικονομικό της μέγεθος; Όχι, γιατί θεωρητικά πληρώνει κανείς φόρο και για πώληση τσίχλας. Παίζει άραγε ρόλο η συγγένεια; Όχι βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει φοροαπαλλαγή λόγω συγγένειας. Άρα τι παίζει ρόλο; Απολύτως τίποτα. Πρακτικά είναι μαύρη συναλλαγή.

Μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένο το παράδειγμα του χαρτζιλικιού, αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από μια κανονική συναλλαγή. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα δικαιολογούσες την συναλλαγή με το "μα είναι χαρτζιλίκι", με τον ίδιο τρόπο δικαιολογείς και το "είναι εξυπηρέτηση" και το "του τα χρωστούσα". Η φοροδιαφυγή μπορεί να είναι και μια τέτοια ηθική δικαιολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αντίστοιχο θα ήταν αν υπήρχε κανόνας που υπό ειδικές συνθήκες επέτρεπε στον οδηγό να έχει προτεραίοτητα, σε βάρος του πεζού.


Εμμ... hello! Εννοείς δλδ πως δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες για την κυκλοφορία των πεζών, πως ένας πεζός που θα παραβιάσει το δικό του κόκκινο ή που θα διασχίσει κάθετα τη Συγγρού θα έχει προτεραιότητα έναντι των αυτοκινήτων; Γνωρίζεις πόσα δικαστήρια γίνονται όπου οδηγοί που παρέσυραν και σκότωσαν πεζό αθωώνονται επειδή έφταιγε ο πεζός;

*Άρθρο 38. Κανόνες κυκλοφορίας πεζών*
[...]
4. Oι πεζoί πρoκειμένoυ να διασχίσoυν τo oδόστρωμα, υπoχρεoύνται:
α) Aν υπάρχoυν στo oδόστρωμα διαβάσεις πεζών, να τις χρησιμoπoιoύν.
β) Aν στη διάβαση πεζών την oπoία πρόκειται να χρησιμoπoιήσoυν, υπάρχoυν φωτεινoί σηματoδότες πεζών, να συμμoρφώνoνται στα σήματά τoυς.
γ) Aν στη διάβαση δεν υπάρχoυν φωτεινoί σηματoδότες πεζών, αλλά η κυκλoφoρία ρυθμίζεται με φωτεινoύς σηματoδότες oχημάτων ή από τρoχoνόμoυς και δίνεται σήμα για να πρoχωρήσoυν τα oχήματα, να μην κατέρχoνται στo oδόστρωμα.
δ) Σε διαβάσεις πoυ η κυκλoφoρία τόσo των πεζών όσo και των oχημάτων δεν ρυθμίζεται με φωτεινoύς σηματoδότες, να μην κατεβαίνoυν στo oδόστρωμα πριν λάβoυν υπόψη τoυς την απόσταση και την ταχύτητα των oχημάτων τα oπoία πλησιάζoυν.
ε) Aν δεν υπάρχoυν στo oδόστρωμα διαβάσεις πεζών, να μην κατεβαίνoυν σ’ αυτό, αν δεν βεβαιωθoύν ότι δεν θα παρεμπoδίσoυν την κυκλoφoρία των oχημάτων, στη συνέχεια δε να διασχίζoυν τo oδόστρωμα κάθετα πρoς τoν άξoνά τoυ.
στ) Σε ισόπεδoυς oδικoύς κόμβoυς, στoυς oπoίoυς η κυκλoφoρία ρυθμίζεται με φωτεινoύς σηματoδότες oχημάτων ή τρoχoνόμoυς, να διασχίζoυν τo oδόστρωμα βαδίζoντας παράλληλα με τα κινoύμενα oχήματα.
ζ) Nα διασχίζoυν τo oδόστρωμα κάθετα χωρίς να βραδυπoρoύν ή να σταματoύν σε αυτό αδικαιoλόγητα.
5. Αυτός που παραβαίνει τις διατάξεις του άρθρου αυτού τιμωρείται με διοικητικό πρόστιμο σαράντα (40,00) ευρώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2012)

Πάντως για να γυρίσουμε στα των καλλιτεχνών: από όσο ξέρω, δεν επιτρέπεται ένα φυσικό πρόσωπο να αγοράζει περιουσιακά στοιχεία για προσωπική χρήση και να τα περνάει ως εταιρικά έξοδα. Γίνεται στην πράξη, διότι π.χ. περνάει το χαρτί τουαλέτας ως έξοδο της εταιρείας, όμως η δημόσια παραδοχή της πρακτικής αυτής ισοδυναμεί με παραδοχή παράνομης πράξης. Θέλω να πω, η εφορία δεν με αφήνει να αγοράζω CD και να τα περνάω ως έξοδα της μεταφραστικής ατομικής επιχείρησης που έχω (όπως όλοι οι μεταφραστές του ΟΑΕΕ). Μπορώ να την πείσω ότι τα χρειάζομαι για μια μετάφραση, αν όμως παραδεχτώ δημοσίως πως όχι, αυτό της δίνει το δικαίωμα να με τιμωρήσει αναλόγως, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2012)

Άρα, επανερχόμαστε σ' αυτό που είπε πιο πάνω ο δόκτορας. Μπορεί η διάσημη καλλιτέχνιδα να περνάει ακόμα και τις σερβιέτες της στα έξοδα της εταιρείας, αλλά η εφορία οφείλει να κάνει τους υποχρεωτικούς εξονυχιστικούς ελέγχους στα βιβλία της εταιρείας. Όπως μου θύμισαν, η πάμπλουτη ξενοδόχος της Αμερικής Leona Helmsley πήγε φυλακή στα 70 της ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο: Following allegations by unpaid contractors that work done on her home had been charged to her company, she was investigated and convicted of federal income tax evasion and other crimes in 1989. 
Although having initially received a sentence of 16 years, Helmsley was required to serve only 19 months in prison and two months under house arrest. 
Helmsley's fate was sealed when a former housekeeper testified during the trial that she had heard Helmsley say: *"We don't pay taxes. Only the little people pay taxes..."*, a saying that became notorious and was identified with her for the rest of her life.​
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτή (η υπογραμμισμένη) είναι η αντιμετώπιση των Ελλήνων αστέρων της νύχτας απέναντι στις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις και απέναντι στον λαουτζίκο που δεν μπορεί να ιδρύσει ΕΠΕ για να χρεώσει ως επαγγελματικές δαπάνες ακόμα και το αναψυκτικό που έχει μέσα στο ψυγείο του. Αυτή φαίνεται να είναι η αντιμετώπιση και εκ μέρους του Μιτ Ρόμνεϊ, που με κάθε φαινομενικά νομότυπο τρόπο, δεν πληρώνει φόρους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Επιτρέψτε μου να πω δυο πράγματα κοινότοπα, γνωστά, απ’ αυτά όμως που ξεχνάμε όταν έχουμε διάθεση για ηθικολογία.

Οι εξωχώριες και άλλες παρόμοιες διευκολύνσεις έχουν δημιουργηθεί για την προστασία του πλούτου. Τέτοιες διευκολύνσεις υπήρχαν από τον καιρό που δεν ήταν πολύ ελεύθερη η διακίνηση κεφαλαίων, αλλά τώρα με την παγκοσμιοποίηση και τις ηλετεχνολογίες το χρήμα κυκλοφορεί με την ταχύτητα του φωτός. Επειδή σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι δέσμιο της τεχνολογίας, υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί και έλεγχοι (π.χ. νόμοι για το ξέπλυμα), που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικοί αν το ήθελαν οι κυβερνήσεις, αν δηλαδή μια ομάδα κρατών που θα περιλάμβανε οπωσδήποτε τους G-20 αποφάσιζαν ότι ο πλούτος πρέπει να διαχέεται για να δημιουργεί νέο πλούτο και όχι δυστυχία. 

Αυτές τις αποφάσεις δεν μπορούν να τις πάρουν μεμονωμένες χώρες εκτός αν θέλουν να γίνουν οι παρίες της διεθνούς κοινότητας. Όσο υπάρχουν δυνατότητες για ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση του πλούτου, ο πλούσιος θα ακούει τους ηθικολόγους από τη μια και το λογιστή του από την άλλη, και συνήθως θα αναθέτει το χρήμα του στον δεύτερο και το δημόσιο λόγο του στους πρώτους.

Οι τραγουδιστές στο βαθμό που ανήκουν στον κόσμο της νύχτας ξέρουν ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε κόσμο ηθικό και αγγελικά πλασμένο. Ο μαγαζάτορας το δεύτερο πράγμα που θα πληρώσει όταν ανοίξει μαγαζί είναι η προστασία — και δεν θα πάρει απόδειξη. Εκτός από την προστασία, στο κύκλωμα της νύχτας δεν υπάρχουν μόνο τα αδήλωτα λουλούδια και τα πιάτα που σπάνε. Υπάρχουν τα νοθευμένα ποτά, η πορνεία, τα ναρκωτικά. Δεν εννοώ ότι όλοι είναι μπλεγμένοι σε παράνομα κυκλώματα, αλλά είναι αναγκασμένοι να ανήκουν σε αυτό το μωσαϊκό. Κάποιοι θα τηρούν όσο μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις μπορούν και άλλοι θα τα αρπάζουν ανάλογα με την απελπισία τους ή την απληστία τους. 

Προφανώς, όπως σε όλα τα άλλα θεωρώ εύλογο να έχουμε στον ελληνικό χώρο του θεάματος μεγαλύτερη φοροδιαφυγή απ’ ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες. Είναι πιθανό, ακόμα και ο καλλιτέχνης που δημόσια θα εκφραστεί με ωραίες αριστερές διατυπώσεις, στο λογιστή του να λέει «Σιγά μην τα μοιραστώ με τους τεμπελχανάδες του δημοσίου». Μπορεί και όχι.

Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι μπορούμε μόνο να ζητήσουμε ένα κράτος που να λειτουργεί πιο αποτελεσματικά. Τα μέτρα σε διεθνές επίπεδο για καλύτερη διανομή του πλούτου έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα αργήσουν περισσότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εμμ... hello! Εννοείς δλδ πως δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες για την κυκλοφορία των πεζών, πως ένας πεζός που θα παραβιάσει το δικό του κόκκινο ή που θα διασχίσει κάθετα τη Συγγρού θα έχει προτεραιότητα έναντι των αυτοκινήτων; Γνωρίζεις πόσα δικαστήρια γίνονται όπου οδηγοί που παρέσυραν και σκότωσαν πεζό αθωώνονται επειδή έφταιγε ο πεζός;



Δεν εννοώ αυτό. Εννοώ υπό ειδικές συνθήκες, ενώ κανονικά ο πεζός έχει προτεραιότητα, να δικαιολογείται τελικά ο αυτοκινητιστής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

*«Πένητες της τέχνης» και φορολογούμενοι*

Από τον Μπάμπη Παπαδημητρίου, στην _Καθημερινή_ (για όποιον δεν έχει καταλάβει ακόμη πώς λειτουργεί το φορολογικό σύστημα στο σημείο αυτό).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

Από το άρθρο αυτό απομόνωσα, που εξηγεί αυτό που έλεγα πιο πάνω: ότι οι κύριοι καλλιτέχνες, που μας κατακεραύνωσαν επειδή αδίκως τους κατηγορήσαμε, χρεώνουν στην εταιρεία τους ακόμα και το μπουκάλι με το αναψυκτικό που έχουν στο ψυγείο του σπιτιού τους. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσε η κυρία Βίσση να δηλώνει ατομικό εισόδημα 3.000 ευρώ, που δεν φτάνει ούτε για ζήτω.
Ο καθένας από εμάς πωλεί την εργασία του έναντι συμφωνημένης αμοιβής. Από τη συναλλαγή αυτή δεν προκύπτει «κέρδος» αλλά απλό εισόδημα, σαν κι αυτό που προσδοκά ο ταπεινός μισθωτός της εξαρτημένης εργασίας. Πουθενά δεν αναλώνεται κεφάλαιο, χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητήσω ότι οι καλλιτέχνες αποτελούν «εθνικό κεφάλαιο».

Αν εσείς αγοράσετε δώρο σε καλό σας φίλο, θα πληρώσετε και τον φόρο επί του εισοδήματος που θα ξοδέψετε για το δώρο. Αν όμως είστε «άνθρωπος του πνεύματος» το δώρο το αναλαμβάνει η εταιρεία και εξοφλείται «προ φόρων».
Οικιακοί βοηθοί, αυτοκίνητα, ταξίδια, φορέματα, ακόμη και τα σπίτια τους, είναι δαπάνες που μπαίνουν στο κασέ του καλλιτέχνη και στο κόστος των υπηρεσιών του επαγγελματία. Συχνά, μάλιστα, δεν πληρώνεται ούτε φόρος διανεμομένων κερδών. Κερδίζουν έτσι τη διαφορά των είκοσι εκατοστιαίων μονάδων μεταξύ του εταιρικού και του προσωπικού φόρου. 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα ερωτηθείτε από τα παιδιά σας γιατί στις λίστες της εφορίας δεν υπάρχει κανείς εκατομμυριούχος, απαντήστε: «Εχουμε καλούς λογιστές και ακόμη καλύτερους εφοριακούς»!​


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, είναι γελοίο που ο νόμος επιτρέπει να δικαιολογήσεις μέσω εταιρείας αντικείμενα κάτω από μία αξία. Υποτίθεται ότι πρόκειται για διευκόλυνση του επαγγελματία.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Μα οι εταιρίες έχουν και χαρτί τουαλέτας, και καθαριστικά και καφέ και τσάι και το γάλα της ημέρας κλπ πράγματα μικρής αξίας. 
Συνήθως αυτά μπαίνουν στα μικροέξοδα και δεν χρειάζεσαι καν απόδειξη (αν και στην Ελλάδα ίσως να χρειάζεσαι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα οι εταιρίες έχουν και χαρτί τουαλέτας, και καθαριστικά και καφέ και τσάι και το γάλα της ημέρας κλπ πράγματα μικρής αξίας.
> Συνήθως αυτά μπαίνουν στα μικροέξοδα και δεν χρειάζεσαι καν απόδειξη (αν και στην Ελλάδα ίσως να χρειάζεσαι).



Ε, αυτό λέω. Διευκόλυνση είπαμε, όχι παραξήλωμα. Γιατί θα πρέπει το χαρτί τουαλέτας και ο καφές και τα καθαριστικά να μπαίνουν στα έξοδα της επιχείρησης; Εκτός κι αν η επιχείρηση διατηρεί ουρανοξύστη, τα έξοδα αυτά δεν είναι μεγάλα· οπότε παύει να είναι απλώς διευκόλυνση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός κι αν η επιχείρηση διατηρεί ουρανοξύστη, τα έξοδα αυτά δεν είναι μεγάλα


Εκτός κι αν η επιχείρηση αποτελείται από ένα άτομο, τα έξοδα αυτά συνολικά ανέρχονται σε χιλιάδες ευρώ το χρόνο - όσο πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι δουλεύουν σε αυτή, τόσο πιο πολλές χιλιάδες. Το ότι κάποιος κάνει κατάχρηση του νόμου -στην προκειμένη παρανομεί, διότι τα αντικείμενα που χρεώνονται χρησιμοποιούνται για προσωπική χρήση- δεν σημαίνει ότι ο νόμος πρέπει να αλλάξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι ένας τραγουδιστής τέτοιου επιπέδου δεν είναι απλώς «ένας υπάλληλος που βγάζει το μεροκάματο» —και αυτό, δεν το έχει πει κανείς ακόμη. Κάθε «ωδική εταιρεία» δημιουργεί θέσεις εργασίας, τζίρο, ακόμη και εισαγωγή συναλλάγματος. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι πριν από μερικά χρόνια, η βιομηχανία του τραγουδιού ήταν κορυφαία πηγή εσόδων για το ΗΒ. Απλώς δεν παράγει χειροπιαστά αγαθά, αλλά υπηρεσίες. Αυτό ακριβώς που θέλουμε.

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να είχαμε πολλούς κορυφαίους καλλιτέχνες, με εξωστρέφεια στο προϊόν τους. Είχα διαβάσει πριν από χρόνια ότι η βιομηχανία τραγουδιού έχει περάσει πρώτη στους συναλλαγματοφόρους κλάδους στο ΗΒ. Η Νορβηγία αντλεί σημαντικά έσοδα από τους συγγραφείς της.

Αν δεν στηρίξουμε τις βιομηχανίες παραγωγής υπηρεσιών τουλάχιστον με μέτρα ανάλογα με τις αγροτικές και βιομηχανικές παραγωγικές μονάδες και τα αντίστοιχα σχήματα, τι ακριβώς θέλουμε;

Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε αυξημένη απώλεια πνευματικού δυναμικού, σκεφτόμαστε μόνο πανεπιστημιακούς και επαγγελματίες της υγείας;

Α, και υπόψη: Αν προσπαθήσει ένας μισθωτός να σχηματίσει μια μικρή εταιρεία που θα πουλάει τις υπηρεσίες του αντί τη μισθωτή εργασία του, το αποτέλεσμα είναι (και πάντα ήταν) περίπου ίδιο. Το παρακολουθώ εδώ και χρόνια (μπας και βρω καμιά χρυσή ευκαιρία... :)).


----------



## pidyo (Sep 15, 2012)

Για να μη λέμε διαρκώς τα ίδια, ποια έξοδα επιτρέπει να καταγραφούν ως εταιρικά το ελληνικό δίκαιο (αφού πολλοί από τους καλλιτέχνες δήλωσαν ότι οι εταιρίες τους έχουν έδρα την Ελλάδα), ιδίως στις περιπτώσεις των μονοπρόσωπων ΕΠΕ που κάποιοι δήλωσαν ότι έχουν ιδρύσει); Με άλλα λόγια πώς διακρίνει το ελληνικό δίκαιο το χαρτί υγείας, τις τουαλέτες (και με τις δύο έννοιες), τις θαλαμηγούς, τα σπίτια κλπ. της Άννας Βίσση από τα αντίστοιχα αγαθά της «Άννα Βίσση ΕΠΕ»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Καλωσόρισες στο χάος του Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων και την εκτίμηση του ελεγκτή εφόρου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Μια εταιρία αυτού του είδους μπορεί να απασχολεί τα ακόλουθα άτομα:
Γραμματέα, έναν ή περισσότερους
Βοηθό γενικών καθηκόντων (μπορεί και δυο, αν δουλεύουν βάρδιες)
Λογιστή
Ειδικευμένο προσωπικό σχετικό με το αντικείμενο της επιχείρησης (κομμωτή, μακιγιέρ, ενδυματολόγο)
Και ανάλογα με τις άλλες ανάγκες:
Διευθυντή γραφείου (δηλαδή οικονόμο, εφόσον η δουλειά του είναι τα οικιακά), με το ανάλογο προσωπικό, π.χ. καθαρίστριες, κηπουρό, έκτακτο προσωπικό για μαστορέματα κλπ, που σκοπός τους είναι να διατηρείται σε καλή κατάσταση η έδρα της εταιρίας. 
Μάγειρες και προσωπικό εστίασης που κανονίζει τα της εστίασης των εργαζομένων και των πελατών/συνεργατών (π.χ. σε δεξιώσεις και πάρτυ). 
Σωφέρ και λοιπό προσωπικό για τις εταιρικές μετακινήσεις.

Το χαρτί τουαλέτας, ο καφές κλπ μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί σαν εταιρικό έξοδο εφόσον προορίζεται για όλους αυτούς. 

Γενικά, το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει η εφορία εύκολα είναι να υποχρεώσει τους ιδιοκτήτες των εταιριών να δίνουν στον εαυτό τους για μισθό το κατώτατο (6000 το χρόνο καθαρά; ) και να πληρώνουν εισφορές π.χ. στο ΤΕΒΕ γι'αυτό και να κάνει προσεκτικότερο έλεγχο στο τι δηλώνουν για έξοδα και στο πόσα από αυτά είναι προσωπικά κι οχι εταιρικά. Να τους βάλει π.χ. να υποβάλουν πίνακες με χιλιομετρικές αποστάσεις που έκαναν με το ιχ και να κρίνουν πόσες είναι προσωπικές και πόσες επαγγελματικές. Αλλά πέρα από το ότι αυτό είναι χρονοβόρο και έχει αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα, θα μπορούσε ένας καλλιτέχνης να ισχυριστεί κάτι που δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί άλλος επιχειρηματίας: ότι λόγω της φύσης του επαγγέλματος η δημόσια εικόνα είναι σημαντικότατη και δεν μπορεί η Βίσση π.χ. να βγει από το σπίτι αχτένιστη γιατί θα επηρεαστεί η δημόσια εικόνα της. Και ομοίως, δεν μπορεί ο Σάκης να χρησιμοποιήσει συγκοινωνία χωρίς να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα συνωστισμού απο θαυμάστριες και θα χρειαστεί να παρέμβει η αστυνομία άσκοπα, ενώ αν πήγαινε με το ιχ κανένας δεν θα τον έβλεπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2012)

Μπορεί να κρίνει ένας εφοριακός αν το _Μεγάλο βιβλίο των αμχαρικών επιγραφών_ είναι απαραίτητο σε έναν επιγραφολόγο ή όχι; Αν ένας μεταφραστής πρέπει να έχει ένα ή έξι αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά; Αν στην εικόνα του Μέσι ταιριάζει τρίλιτρη ή δίλιτρη λιμουζίνα;



SBE said:


> Γενικά, το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει η εφορία εύκολα είναι να υποχρεώσει τους ιδιοκτήτες των εταιριών να δίνουν στον εαυτό τους για μισθό το κατώτατο (6000 το χρόνο καθαρά; )



Στην ουσία, όμως, πέρα από τα όποια αυξημένα έσοδα (που μπορεί να θεωρήσεις τον έλεγχό τους αντίστοιχο με τον έλεγχο των πρώτων υλών σε άλλους κλάδους, όπου πρέπει να ελέγχεται ο τρόπος τιμολόγησης, οι τριγωνικές συναλλαγές και πολλά άλλα) η ουσία βρίσκεται ακριβώς στο τι μισθούς πληρώνει στον ιδιοκτήτη της μια εταιρεία και πώς φορολογούνται τα καθαρά κέρδη της εταιρείας, δηλαδή του ιδιοκτήτη (που προκύπτουν αφού πληρωθούν οι μισθοί).

Εδώ υπάρχει μια ασταθής ισορροπία: Μικρότερος μισθός (που φορολογείται με χαμηλότερο συντελεστή προσωπικού εισοδήματος) σημαίνει μεγαλύτερα κέρδη. Νομίζω ότι (αντίθετα με το μίνιμουμ 6χίλιαρο που λέει η SBE) η εφορία θα έπρεπε να πιέζει να είναι ο μισθός ο μεγαλύτερος δυνατός ή να υπάρχουν ανάλογοι με του προσωπικού εισοδήματος συντελεστές φορολόγησης των διανεμόμενων (όχι των επανεπενδυόμενων) κερδών. Εκεί παίζονται άλλωστε οι ουσιαστικές αλλαγές σε κάθε τροποποίηση του φορολογικού συστήματος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

O λόγος που δεν μπορείς να υποχρεώσεις να είναι ο μισθός ο μεγαλύτερος δυνατός:
Μπορεί οι ιδιοκτήτες να αποφασίσουν να μην πάρουν μισθό όταν τα οικονομικά της εταιρίας δεν είναι καλά. Τους στερείς την ευελιξία, η οποία μπορεί να σώσει την επιχείρηση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Κάτι που νομίζω μας χαρακτηρίζει κάπως, από εδώ:


> Στην αρχή της εβδομάδας, ο φαρμακοποιός έμοιαζε φαβορί για τον χαρακτηρισμό «ο εχθρός του λαού από 10 έως 16/9» – έτσι τουλάχιστον αντιμετωπίστηκαν οι εκπρόσωποί τους σε κάποιες ενημερωτικές εκπομπές. Γρήγορα όμως τη θέση του ιδιοκτήτη φαρμακείου πήρε ο απεργός δάσκαλος και ο διαμαρτυρόμενος πανεπιστημιακός, όμως και τους δύο τούς ξεπέρασε ο φορο-επιδέξιος τραγουδιστής. Αυτός συγκεντρώνει τώρα τα πυρά των αγανακτισμένων τηλεοπτικών σχολιαστών, όπως συνέβαινε πριν από λίγους μήνες με τους απατεώνες δήθεν αόμματους της Ζακύνθου ή, παλαιότερα, με τους ιδιοκτήτες ταξί ή φορτηγών.
> 
> Γιατροί, εκπαιδευτικοί, δικαστικοί, ένστολοι: ποια επαγγελματική κατηγορία έχει πιο πολύ δίκιο ή άδικο; Ποιοι δεν θέλουν να σηκώσουν το βάρος της θυσίας που τους αναλογεί; Ποιο χρυσό λαρύγγι μάς παίρνει την μπουκιά από το στόμα; Φαίνεται ότι, εκτός από τη φορολογική ειλικρίνεια, υπάρχει και ο φορολογικός πατριωτισμός του οποίου καλούμαστε να γίνουμε κριτές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάτι που νομίζω μας χαρακτηρίζει κάπως


Και επειδή ήδη κατέθεσα την απέχθειά μου για τις γενικεύσεις, τι θα πει «μας»; Να είναι οι Έλληνες, οι Λεξιλόγοι, οι δέκα που έγραψαν σ' αυτό το νήμα;


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Το άφησα επίτηδες γενικό και σε πρώτο προσωπο, επιμένεις να αναφέρω ονόματα Λεξιλόγων;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως αυτά τα διαβάζω βερεσέ. Η κριτική στις αθέμιτες και παράνομες πρακτικές που επιβαρύνουν όλο το κοινωνικό σύνολο είναι φυσιολογική. Είναι επίσης υπεραπλουστευτικό το να γράφει κανείς ότι αναζητείται ένας που μας παίρνει την μπουκιά από το στόμα. Υπάρχουν πολλές ομάδες που με τον έναν ή με τον άλλον τρόπο έχουν συμβάλει στο να φτάσουν τα πράγματα εδώ που έφτασαν, και που έχουν αποκτήσει πλούτο εις βάρος άλλων κοινωνικών ομάδων - εκτός κι αν είναι κανείς από αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι για όλα φταίει το μνημόνιο που το έφερε η λέσχη Μπίλντερμπεργκ για να πλήξει το αθάνατο (και φυσικά αθώο από κάθε αμαρτία) ελληνικό έθνος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Και μία από αυτές τις ομάδες είναι οι μεταφραστές- υποτιτλιστές- επιμελητές. Να μην το ξεχνάνε αυτό όσοι κάθε βδομάδα ανακαλύπτουν νέα κατηγορία πολιτών που φοροδιαφεύγει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι και οι τραγουδιστές στα φόρουμ τους αποδοκιμάζουν τους μεταφραστές που φοροδιαφεύγουν, οπότε είμαστε 1-1.


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Το οποίο απλως επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που έλεγα, ότι κατηγορούμε ο ένας τον άλλον. 
Και κάθε τόσο ανακαλύπτουμε έναν καινούργιο εχθρό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2012)

Πρέπει να φτιάξω εικονίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι όλοι αντιλήφθηκαν την ειρωνεία την πρώτη φορά. Άλλωστε δεν πρόκειται κανείς να ασχοληθεί με τη φοροδιαφυγή των μεταφραστών σύντομα, έχουν προτεραιότητα πιο πιασάρικα επαγγέλματα έτοιμα να προκαλέσουν την ιερή αγανάκτηση του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και μία από αυτές τις ομάδες είναι οι μεταφραστές- υποτιτλιστές- επιμελητές. Να μην το ξεχνάνε αυτό όσοι κάθε βδομάδα ανακαλύπτουν νέα κατηγορία πολιτών που φοροδιαφεύγει.


Μα δεν έχω πει ένα εκατομμύριο φορές, "Κανένας δεν είναι αθώος σ' αυτή τη χώρα"; Μη μου πεις τώρα ότι είχα εξαιρέσει τους μεταφραστές από το "κανένας".


----------



## pidyo (Sep 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Να μην το ξεχνάνε αυτό όσοι κάθε βδομάδα ανακαλύπτουν νέα κατηγορία πολιτών που φοροδιαφεύγει.



Επειδή η πολιτική (θα έπρεπε να) είναι μια πρακτική τέχνη, να επισημάνω το εξής: Ο κίνδυνος απραξίας που προκύπτει από τη κατασκευή βολικών ενόχων προσωρινής μιντιακής κατανάλωσης είναι επακριβώς ισοδύναμος με τον κίνδυνο απραξίας που προκύπτει από τη συνεχή δικαιολόγηση της ενοχής με τη διασπορά της στο σύνολο. Με αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους και με «μαζί τα φάγαμε» δεν πρόκειται ποτέ ν' αλλάξει οτιδήποτε. Ούτε φυσικά με τη συνεχή προσπάθεια να δικαιολογήσουμε συγκεκριμένους τράγους ή ν' αρνηθούμε τις κοινές ευθύνες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Πιδίε μου, η άποψή μου είναι γνωστή από την αρχή της οικονομικής κρίσης στην Ελλάδα και την έχω πει εδώ πολλές φορές. Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει ούτως ή άλλως όταν τρία σχεδόν χρόνια μετά ακόμα ασχολούμαστε με το ποιός έφαγε τι και ποιός έχει μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη ευθύνη. Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα αν την ενέργεια που καταναλώνουμε (όχι εμείς μόνο) για να κατηγορήσουμε κάποιον, για να βγούμε από τα ρούχα μας από την αγανάκτηση κλπ κλπ την χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να αλλάξουμε κάτι γύρω μας προς το καλύτερο. Και δεν εννοώ να πάμε να κάνουμε φιλάνθρωπες πράξεις σε ΜΚΟ, υπάρχει και το πολύ πιο απλό της πολιτικής πίεσης. Αν η συζήτηση (όχι μόνο εδώ) επικεντρωνόταν γύρω από την ανάγκη να βουλώσουμε τις τρύπες του φορολογικού ώστε να μην μπορεί να φοροαποφεύγει νόμιμα ο κάθε επιχειρηματίας, τότε θα μπορούσα να πω ότι βγαίνει κάτι χρήσιμο από την όλη ιστορία. Δεν περιμένω να είναι όλοι ειδικοί, αυτό που περιμένω είναι να το ψάξουν πριν φωνάξουν. 
Αν θες, να είναι _σκεπτικιστές_, όχι _καχύποπτοι_. 
Δεν έχω την εκφραστική ικανότητα που έχουν άλλοι για να εξηγήσω αυτό που θέλω να πω χωρίς να προσβάλω κανέναν και χωρίς να δώσω παραδείγματα, οπότε σταματάω εδώ.


----------

